#ubports 2018-01-22
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I would not do that. Shipping a statement as such, will not have good results. Especially from the legal side.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> And especially since anbox is also, which is free software, while the
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Any such messaging should be more general, and should warn more about how the experience may be incomplete for some apps
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I could absolutely weep with the problems I've been having with adb devices to connect to my MX4. Is anyone a guru with adb?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Mx4 Is known to have problems with its USB
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Try shorter and different cables and ports until it works. You can switch channels directly on the phone though, without USB
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Indeed. But I wonder if the host computer is the one throwing hissy fits. I can't waste any more time tinkering on this tonight, but I'll get back to it tomorrow with you guys. Will Atwood has also agreed to help.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> It's not about changing channels for Vivid, but rather to flash to Xenial.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes, same. It's just a different channel
<tgBot1> <dohbee> You can switch with `system-image-cli`
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> What, natively on the phone?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> @TartanSpartan, Some USB cables only make charging possible when combining it with my OPO. Try different cables, preferably from different manufacturers
<tgBot1> <dohbee> In terminal or via ssh
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Oh thank god. If only I had known five hours earlier!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Can I choose a revision number for Xenial?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes, but why would you flash anything but the latest?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Another MX4 user mentioned upthread that Unity 8 tanks and chugs on the latest.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Let's talk syntax please, will it be sudo system-image-cli --switch 16.04/devel ?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And how to specify the revision number?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I don't recall exact command. See --help
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Channel would be`ubports-touch/16.04/devel` I guess
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Thanks, I'll try it out.
<tgBot1> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Someone have twitter issues? I can not load the page. In browser or app, since yesterday...
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, have the same on my device ( BQ 4.5 OTA 3 )
<tgBot1> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Yes
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> tried in private windows, worked only once and then stuck on the logo page. Also clear the cache, same pb
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Hi, getting my Nexus 5 soon and going to install ubuntu touch on it. Are there any known issues using the phone without a sim-card? I intend to have two phones, my ”backup” iphone that i will setup a wifi hotspot from and the ”main phone” to be the nexus. I dont really see a point in having a sim card for my setup. Unless there are known issues running ubuntu touch on the nexus without a sim card in it
<tgBot1> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Okyyy. I try
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Jimmie Johnsson, No issues :)
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @Flohack ok, great! Thanks :)
<tgBot1> Marco was added by: Marco
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0Ma0Nbg8/file_3885
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Hi Marco
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Awesomeeeee!!!!
<tgBot1> <Marco> Hi, I bought a second hand OPO. Waiting for delivery.
<tgBot1> <Marco> Actually i use a BQ 5 Ubuntu Edition but 1 GB RAM is no more enough for me...
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Hello Marco. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Marco, If you need install help, you can find us in the install room
<tgBot1> <Marco> Thanks. I've just joined the Ubports News Channel
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Can anyone help me with the syntax for system-image-cli? I want to know the flags to let me specify a revision of Xenial, and to ensure it definitely does NOT wipe the phone during the flash.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> A post on the forum or somewhere said to use it like this :
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> system-image-cli -b 0 -f delta -v ubports
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But the wording was ambiguous as to whether to include or to *remove* some of those flags, so as to prevent a wipe. Can anyone clarify on that?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> it won't wipe anything unless you pass it `--factory-reset` Not sure if you will need `-f full` though
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Right thanks that's helpful. What's the -f full flag for?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/system-image-cli.1.html
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Sweet!
<rah> W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<rah> apt-get update doesn't appear to work
<rah> which means apt-get doesn't appear to work
<rah> I am saddened :-/
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> Hello :)
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> What is the right build target to build app for bq e4.5?
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> the choices are: … ubuntu vivid i686 (sdk-armhf) … ubuntu vivid x86_64 (sdk-armhf) … ubuntu vivid i686 (sdk-i386)
<tgBot1> <mimecar> Armhf
<tgBot1> <mimecar> If your pc is 64b, x86_64
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, -b 0 is the same as not passing -b when switching channels. so iirc, would be `system-image-cli -b N --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel` to switch to build N of xenial devel
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> thanks a lot :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or i guess -b N needs to come after --switch, to override the -b 0 it implies
<tgBot1> <tleppiniemi> Um, is there a way to install additional apps to anbox?
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> Connect to it with adb and sideload them I think
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> Adb on your phone. We need yo go deeper!
<tgBot1> <andreasimonetti> testing unav right now.. seems to work fine on n5.. not working on E5..
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> It takes time to get signal on E5
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Sometimes times out
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> And the app doesn't deal well with that for some reason
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the gps in the bq e4.5/e5 is not very good, so it can be very slow
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> Maybe go to system settings>gps and choose different antenna settings (with. Or without wife assist etc)
<tgBot1> <delijati> @Stereofont, hmm it never worked for me on my aquaris bq e4.5 since here was removed ... i live in berlin so it should find me ... how can i see if its trying is there a log or so ?
<tgBot1> <andreasimonetti> wanted just to report.. i know about the E5 limitations..
<tgBot1> ✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ was added by: ✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ
<tgBot1> <✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ> Hi
<tgBot1> <developerfect> Hello And Welcome!
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ, Hello Financier and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ> Hello
<tgBot1> <✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ> I am going to learn english
<tgBot1> <✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ> Can you help me
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> Haha awesome, zalgo text in a username :D
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ, yes.  As you read everything here your English will get better :)  Also you can meet lots of new people as we build Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> @✮ٍٍٍٍٍٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜٜۘۘۘۘۘFinancierـٍٍٍٜ٘ٗـًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًٍٍٜٓ, How does this text work? What unicode characters..?
<ZeroPointEnergy> Unicode superscript. This is something like char^char^char^char... etc I think
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> Yeah exactly, stacking some characters on top of eachother seemingly. Just never thought someone would use it in a telegram username ^^
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> So, I did the Xenial flash via system-image-cli and using @TronFortyTwo 's iperdrive tool to run it on the phone rather than connecting via a PC and running the command there. The flash itself looked smooth and good, but now it has rebooted, I see the startup splashs screen and NORMAL BOOT at the bottom, but it just seems to be staying there...
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Can any other MX4 users on Xenial (revision 12 if it matters) confiirm a long bootup time, or have I borked it? Really hope not!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *splash
<sevaho> Hello, today i succesfully installed ubuntu touch on oneplus one, I see there is a terminal and wanted to install some packages however updating the repo is not working
<sevaho> What am I missing?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, switching from vivid to xenial or reverse (flashing a full image of either) will tend to have a longer first boot time
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> But we'd be measuring that in seconds to a few minutes, rather than many minutes, right? I left it going for about 25 mins and no results.
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> woah, check this out: https://www.behance.net/gallery/51037029/Ubuntu-Application-menus
<tgBot1> <jakko> @mateosalta, That's very Nice..
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> he has a lot of cool stuff
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> https://www.bit-tech.net/news/wine-30-brings-direct3d-11-android-support/1/
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I know Anbox has just been announced but we might see Wine as well in UT in the next 10 years? LOL
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> wine shouldn't even be that difficult. I don't think it needs special kernel features like Anbox
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'm not sure if it's as capable with ARMHF/ARM64 as with Intel and AMD though.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The Android Wine is meant to still be in very early days.
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, Wine is a reality on Ubuntu Desktop. It shouldn't be much effort to make it work on UT mobile also....
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Sevaho. Use OpenStore app to get apps
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @sevaho, Well this does not work like a usual Ubuntu or debian distro
<tgBot1> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @lduboeuf, Yes, work in private window. Because not in a normal? Is possible fix?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> My woes with the MX4 seem to be over, it seems the scientific result is that as good as the PS4 Micro USB cables seem to be for most applications, they suck for ADB :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> With a better cable, I'm back to stable Vivid now, and even have been able to authorise it over ADB, which I thought would never happen again.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @mattbel10, Well, emulating x86 on ARM is not a fun endeavor
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> so now I
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> wanted to try this at one point:https://eltechs.com/product/exagear-desktop/
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies, Yes, now you
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> *so now I'm searching for ways to make WINE work on arm...so I searched for raspberry support...it lead me to exagear desktop (x86 emulation) but it's a paid software....as much as I want to experiment with it...I'll stop there :D
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> sorry pressed enter accidentally :D
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> might be intresting, I got the general arm one, but I think the libertine container was missing important dependancies
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I've been messing around with my Nexus 5 these past days...treating it like a raspberry pi 😜
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @mateosalta, I guess because vivid is too old?
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> yeah... might be worth a revisit on the tablet on 16.04
<tgBot1> <jonny> mka systemimage scheitert: ninja: error: 'device/sony/taoshan/rootdir/twrp.fstab', needed by '/home/jonatan/.Programmieren/UbuntuTouch/Halium/Sony_Xperia_L/halium/out/target/product/taoshan/recovery/root/etc/twrp.fstab', missing and no known rule to make it
<tgBot1> <jonny> 😂
<tgBot1> <jonny> Und jetzt?
<tgBot1> <Mattia990> @Javacookies, So there isn't an x86 emulator for arm?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> so you have a license for it? I want to try the free trial but it's for raspberry pi and only 3 days...that's not enought for playtime :P
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Mattia990, not sure but exagear seems to be the fastest....it'll be resource hungry for sure...hmm...I"ll try to look for an alternative
<tgBot1> <Mattia990> @Javacookies, If you can try, thx
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Hmm anyone here how had a successful call to system-image-cli —switch lately?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I need to install another UT for it 😅 … one's my main UT, the other one for developments, other one is 16.04 LOL … hopefully it'll still fit :D
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Flo, mine screwed up, but I tried it natively using iperdrive, perhaps it would have been preferable to do it over ADB or SSH from a host PC (and I say that with no disrespect meant towards Mr. Sorce)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, I just get an error message.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> We need to review if this piece of software is still usable
<tgBot1> <Flohack> The log says: AssertionError: Missing destination files: ['/var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz', '/var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz.asc']
<tgBot1> <Flohack> damn whats wrong 😆
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I believe I remember that error, might be syntax related?
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I can try a command now on the M10 if you want it tested...
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> If you guys don't mind then can i ask if any one built or ported to mtk6582 device?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @padraic7a, Found the problem: … [systemimage] Jan 22 19:23:00 2018 (7420) [0xb5dbcfb0] Requesting group download: …   https://system-image.ubports.com/gpg/blacklist.tar.xz -> /var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz …   https://system-image.ubports.com/gpg/blacklist.tar.xz.asc -> /var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz.asc
<tgBot1> <Flohack> It cannot write to that folder probably
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Hmmm. So did everyone who switched to 16.04 install and wipe?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I preferred not to wipe the device.
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> @Flohack For uNav did you evaluate the possibility to do rooting localy like OSMand~ on android ?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> No because first we need to solve a possibility to store maps offline. I think that makes no sense otherwise.
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> Oh ok
<tgBot1> <Jo_Led> ZZZ i just realized 2 days ago was a day that honored penguins ;P go linux!
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> I say another time OSMScout is very good but it needs updating app and maps.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> How much have country maps changed since 2015, when most of the current maps were uploaded?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> A news item about the most recent Community Update has just been dropped in the UBports News Channel. Did you miss the Community Update?  To learn more about this news be sure to subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @TartanSpartan, You can make the map from OpenStreetMap, but I don't know.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @FardaleM, Would it be possible to use google maps as the base. I know in USA its the best out there.  even the fruit company gave up theirs and brought in google maps.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @KingJamez, it is not free, no
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and i suspect google is not interested in building native apps for ubports
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I would never use it
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> google == big brother
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> I don't think we could find a free solution
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> Can anyone open this site? I can't it says denied https://stats.ubports.com/ it is to look at stats of ubuntu touch :)
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> service is unavailable
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> same here
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The amazing thing about open source map solutions is that you can edit it as a wiki. Flag up your favourite locations and edit their metadata to your heart's content.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @maharudra108, The general answer is that Mediatek processors are very closed source proprietary, so are unlikely candidates. BQ had commercial access to drivers, which is how they managed
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @FardaleM, www.graphhopper.com have low usage access to their api for free
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> I know, but we will reach the limit some day
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> If it is user subscribed it would not be a problem? Similar to Dark Sky
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> And if one goal is to not use GAFA then, I think it is good to stop thinking that we can have free solution
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> but this is just my personnal point of view
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Business users pay for their service
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I for one would be happy to donate via Patreon or the alternative (I really should have already by now!) and if that went towards funding for a cost effective, yet ideally open source compatible solution, all the better.
<tgBot1> <FardaleM> Yes I know, but it is a more general remark. I think what poison internet services actually is that people think that there is no cost for the services they get
<tgBot1> <Sebastian R.> True story
<tgBot1> <Sebastian R.> People should concentrate more on free services in the sense of freedome rather than in the sense of free beer
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, I don't know of any map APIs where you can have them pay the service provider directly, and log in, rather than the service provider charging you for using the API in your app
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Sebastian R., the former oft requires the latter
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Perhaps worth approaching Graphhopper directly to see if something can be worked out
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well i don't know exactly what the problems are with unav
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Can anyone advise/link to a way to wipe the device cache either via fastboot or by recovery, please?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dohbee, The service provider is shutting down their api
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @TartanSpartan, Why not UTtweaktool?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, yes, but i don't know exactly OSM or whatever can't be used
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dohbee, If that is the case, it is no go as that is what they use
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Graphhopper is a front end for OSM
<doniks> does someone know a way to get ubuntu-device-flash on 17.10?
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> Maybe compile the version from 16.04 or if it's only a script, install it from there
<doniks> I tried building it from source, but it doesn't seem to work
<doniks> ./obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/bin/ubuntu-device-flash query --help
<doniks> Unknown command `./obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/bin/ubuntu-device-flash'. Please specify one command of: core, personal, query or touch
<doniks> so even though I entered "query" it complains about the absence of it
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> @Javacookies, Yep, they do have general processor based builds too
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> Couldn't get it to work because libertine/mir/xmir or something...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, yes, but i was talking about unav. mapbox also uses OSM under their API i think
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> IIRC the problem isn't the maps, it's the turn by turn navigation. (that's just what I remember the dev saying here. I could be mistaken)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> right, i guess one wants an all inclusive API to use for that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and without having to host an instance of the OSM bits yourself
<tgBot1> <delijati> how can i test manually if the gsm location service is working
<tgBot1> <NotKit> do UBPorts have arm64 builds?
<tgBot1> <delijati> when i try it on my desktop i get quick result with https://github.com/ways/wifindme
<tgBot1> Martin was added by: Martin
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit, Not yet, unfortunately. It's on the to-do list
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/390
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, not of the rootfs, no
<tgBot1> <petya230> so ub touch not boot on arm64?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes it boots
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the pro 5 and m10 devices are arm64 chips. they're running arm64 kernels, and armhf (32-bit) user spacae
<tgBot1> <dohbee> space
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi Martin! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @Stereofont because the install got borked again, and I can't get into normal boot to clear the cache, but I need the cache clear to be able to reflash.
<tgBot1> crazyvonzipper was added by: crazyvonzipper
<tgBot1> <crazyvonzipper> Hello fellow lovers of ubuntu touch. Nils told me to join here.
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> hi Paul
<tgBot1> <crazyvonzipper> (Sticker, 450x512) https://irc.ubports.com/s6fITv0X/file_3892
<tgBot1> <crazyvonzipper> Hello hello hellooooo
<tgBot1> <crazyvonzipper> Guys I want to thank you all for being a part of this. I was so sad when Ubuntu phone died. And when I saw it was picked up again I had to jump in and help code. I hear there is a lot of c++ going on here. I guess there is no other way?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Aaaand hi @crazyvonzipper! You too, have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome. We're glad to have You here!
<tgBot1> <crazyvonzipper> Thanks Peter. I will have a look
<tgBot1> <jonny> @crazyvonzipper, QML also. And you can develop Apps with QML only or other languages, if you want. And there are many other ways to contribute...
<tgBot1> <crazyvonzipper> Man. In my heart I would want to write the whole OS. BUT sknce thats not feasible, Ill do anything. Let me just read through alk the stuff and get clued up, then we can take it from there.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Is it something like fastboot --wipe=cache?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Or fastboot erase cache.
<tgBot1> <DC7IA> Too much going on for me. I'll leave for a while. 🖐
<tgBot1> cominif was added by: cominif
<tgBot1> <cominif> good evening, tonno for the model M10FHD, I go crazy. both with ubports-installer, with MDT and with ubuntu-device-flash the procedure stops with the device on usb transferring
<tgBot1> <cominif> good evening, I go back to the M10FHD model, I get crazy. both with ubports-installer, with MDT and with ubuntu-device-flash the procedure stops with the device on usb transferring
<tgBot1> <cominif> my distro is lubuntu 16.04
<tgBot1> <cominif> yesterday lubuntu 14.04 (advanced today at 16.04) installed on the bq aquaris e4.5 with ubports-installer (after several attempts); M10FHD frieza instead drives you crazy
<tgBot1> <crazyvonzipper> @cominif, Maybe you are targeting the wrong chipset?
<tgBot1> <cominif> I do not know. I always select frieza
<tgBot1> <cominif> frieza from the ubports site results in the image for M10FHD
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Canonical M10?
<tgBot1> <cominif> yes
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @cominif, E4.5 is Krilling.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> device: frieza: This issue affects the Bq M10 FHD tablet. … device: hammerhead: This issue affects the Nexus 5. … device: krillin: This issue affects the Bq E4.5.
<tgBot1> <cominif> I know. e4.5 today has krillin from ubports-installer. my problem is now with Canonical M10 FHD
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> As long as cache is clear..its no problem
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Just run udf command
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> While attached to pc
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Grsb freiza-recovery.img
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> And add that option to udf command
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/BFdohOiZ/file_3894.jpg Here's what it looks like on terminal
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Shown here
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Migratedmy M10 last night
<tgBot1> <cominif> i start your 17.54.45
<tgBot1> <cominif> never your 17.54.52
<tgBot1> <cominif> yesterday with the distro 14.04 it was blocked to the push phase
<tgBot1> <cominif> what is Grsb freiza-recovery.img?
<tgBot1> <cominif> sorry but i do not speak english and i need reverso for understand
<tgBot1> <cominif> I can not understand the command you indicated to me
<tgBot1> <cominif> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/jcOPmlat/file_3896.jpg
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @cominif, Command is written out in the photo above. Sorry, on phone and hard to type
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> mkdir failure of home folder. Something else is going on.
<tgBot1> <cominif> from root i do not have this error
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Do you have the recovery image in the directory you run command?
<tgBot1> <cominif> in the home directory, yes
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Try wiping the ubuntuimages directory and try again
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @TartanSpartan Didnt we have this mkdir issue with your install? Trying to remember the fix.
<tgBot1> <cominif> where is the ubuntuimages directory?
<tgBot1> <fulvius999> @cominif, Hi. I have flashed my M10 FHD some time ago with UBPorts Installer and everything was ok (with ubuntu 16.04). I have used Ubport Installer version 0.1.8 Which version are you using ? maybe there is a bug
<tgBot1> <cominif> 0.1.9
<tgBot1> <cominif> last version
<tgBot1> <cominif> I believe it is the latest version
<tgBot1> <fulvius999> i could try with the 0.18 for me works https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases
<tgBot1> <cominif> yesterday 0.1.9 worked with canonical e4.5
<tgBot1> <fulvius999> there  0.18 on the web site
<tgBot1> <fulvius999> maybe with a different hardware.. image..
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @cominif, Its shown in the photo you posted
<tgBot1> <cominif> ok
<tgBot1> <cominif> @Crash_Burn, nothing has changed
#ubports 2018-01-23
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Gabriele, The person behind this may be building something cool.  Please leave a message at the sound of the tone
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> Guys i need help with telegram. Is this the right group?
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> ?
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> I had many open telegram sessions and I decided to close all those that I did not use anymore. Accidentally I also closed that of Telegram for UBports and now I can no longer enter. He asks me for the phone number and the upload icon continues to run indefinitely. I tried to delete the telegram data from both the .cache folder and the one below .config but without success.
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> if i close telegram during the spinning icon screen and start it again it goes all blank
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> I would just uninstall and reinstall the app
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> i've done that many times but no luck :(
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> What phone are you using?
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> n5 on 15.04 rc
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> so when you reload telegram and enter you phone number... It pauses during the load. is this what happens
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Ttrying logging into telegram web.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Let it load. Then try the phone again
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> trying clearing its config data and cache..you can easily do it in UT Tweak Tool
<tgBot1> <onajjar> Any plans for Nexus 5X guys ?
<tgBot1> <onajjar> Could it run Ubuntu
<tgBot1> <Ataxia_Mentalis> @onajjar, Perhaps with Project Halium later this year. For now, we wait :)
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> @KingJamez @Javacookies now i'm writing from telegram desktop in windows 10, i got a laptop with fedora 27 with cutegram that works fine (those are the 2 instances i kept)
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> i just tried with BlueStack + Telegram and i get this error when trying to register: "Too many attempts, try again later" even tough 9 hours have passed from the last try
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> what?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @ifranci84, Sounds like it has now gone into security mode, thinking that you are trying to hack the account
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> :D
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> What can I do to prove my innocence?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @ifranci84, In settings, first check that you have only two instances open. If there is a ghost third, kill it
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> ok, there are only 2 instances
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Check FAQs
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Did you get passcodes when you tried to log in?
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> no
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> oh god
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> ok let's switch argument. There is way to activate Signal desktop from UBports?
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> i mean scanning the barcode ecc
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @nanu_c islas working still on it, we have to wait, his next feature
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> nice
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> @Stereofont, 2fa can make telegram trust in user
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> I'm using too many logins without problems
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> More than 10 active sessions (with 2FA)
<tgBot1> <ifranci84> Thanks @devsigma_bot i'll try
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> BTW, 2FA is great to enforce account logins, SS7 is Vulnerable and a hacker can get the code if it's purely SMS authentication
<tgBot1> Disegugu97 was added by: Disegugu97
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Buenos dias @Disegugu97 y Bienvenido! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://t.me/WelcomePlus) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES Tenemos un grupo en espanhol, asi que te esperamos!
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> @malditobastardo, Any Portugal, Angola and Brazil group?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @devsigma_bot, Tambem tem Portuguese Português https://t.me/UBPortsPT . :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Portugal e Brasil estao no mesmo grupo
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> @malditobastardo, Obrigado
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> 😁😁😁
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> 😊😊
<tgBot1> <abdullahcok> @wayneoutthere, how?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @abdullahcok, perhaps your jeans were too tight?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @onajjar, People are 'working on it' but it cannot run today.  I think.
<tgBot1> <Ataxia_Mentalis> @devsigma_bot, Precisely why one should use E2E.
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> @Ataxia_Mentalis, MITM feels...
<tgBot1> <Ataxia_Mentalis> There's a greater challenge in finding ways to avoid the E2E than simply MITMing clear traffic it.
<tgBot1> <devsigma_bot> But clear traffic can readed by a 5yo without great challenge
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/01/23/qt-5-9-4-released/
<tgBot1> <Ataxia_Mentalis> @devsigma_bot, Right....
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Got my nexus 5 today so going to strap ubuntu touch to it. I want to try and develop a simple app for it - would you recommend i use the 16.04 devel branch or the stable 15 branch if my intention is to make an app for it? I.e - is 16.04 to shaky for develop target when trying to code an app?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what are you building the app with? pure qml?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> cordova?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Qml with c++ plugin
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> No fancy c++ library depends, think most of what I need is pretty standard stuff
<tgBot1> <dohbee> development should be about the same on both, but you will likely need to recompile between the two, as libstdc++ broke ABI, and different versions of Qt
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Alrite. Ill give the devel a shoot, good if people are running it I guess. If its to shaky, is it easy to flash it to the 15 version? I dont care if I lose data of course
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> If you can get one, you can get the other.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> 16.04 is rather shaky right now indeed, but I'm in the same boat as you. Kinda want to give an app an honest try but don't really know which platform to start on.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that there's a new platform target for 16.04... Wonder if Clickable supports it yet...
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, It's not landed yet https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-meta/pull/4
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> ah
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Ok, I am using clickable to build my app. Maybe Im better of running on 15 version then until clickable supports building for 16? Or is it easy to manually fix the project files so it builds for the 16.04 one?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> That's probably a good solution
<tgBot1> <tsimonq2> @popescu_sorin, Coming to Bionic Sometime Soon. #ubuntu-qt on freenode for more details.
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @tsimonq2, great! o/
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> @milkor73, This is planed for mid of february, but does someone recomend  a good explanation on protobuf from google?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @ifranci84, Don't forget uMatriks also
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Just installed the The 15 stable on the nexus 5 phone, im impressed with how smooth it all went! Well done guys
<tgBot1> TrojusVerbulo was added by: TrojusVerbulo
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello @TrojusVerbulo and welcome to UBports.
<tgBot1> <TrojusVerbulo> So I've been usin an old iPhone 5 c and want to get a device for Ubuntu Touch. I am looking at the nexus 5 but, to be clear, is this the Google nexus 5 or LG nexus 5 OR doesn't it matter?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Be sure to check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more newcomers info.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @TrojusVerbulo, Isn't that the same thing ;)
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> D820 or D821
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @TrojusVerbulo, Happy to hear this!!
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> What's difference? 820 or 821?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> 820 is the US version and 821 is international
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> Heared, that some version was with buggy wifi module. Is it true?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Wifi is rock solid for me...not sure abou that.
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @Crash_Burn, 820?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> I have issues switching on hotspot though.  But I seem to be the only one.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Yes
<tgBot1> <TrojusVerbulo> @Crash_Burn, Possibly? I didn't know if there might be some difference i.e. If a model was made by Google itself vs contracting LG
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> I think, that 821 is buggy.... many used ships with dead wifi modules...
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> LG made some devices very similar to the Nexus 5... because why not.. .but it was slightly different.  Can't remember the model number off the top of my head.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Dejavu_Dmitry, Well... the good news is any used one you buy is guaranteed to work!  :)
<tgBot1> <TrojusVerbulo> @Crash_Burn, Thanks
<tgBot1> <TrojusVerbulo> @Crash_Burn, Yay
<tgBot1> <Dejavu_Dmitry> @Crash_Burn, 👍
<tgBot1> <Michele> @TrojusVerbulo, both. Google projected the phone while LG produced it iirc. a parternship or somethingl like that...
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> The ubuntu-seeds thing: Is it for download a device kit for the Ubuntu SDK by ubports (latest qt versions etc.)?
<tgBot1> <TrojusVerbulo> @Michele, thanks
<tgBot1> <Michele> @TrojusVerbulo, 👍🏻
<tgBot1> <Yumeng Ley> Ubuntu for nexbit Robin?  Please!!!!!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you are welcome to create a port :)
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Is there a way to sync microsoft calendar with UT?
<tgBot1> MiFPV was added by: MiFPV
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @KingJamez, you mean Exchange?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> its an office 365 account. That was given to me from the school I go to.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> like an @msn account
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok, i don't know what protocol it uses for syncing
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hey @MiFPV and welcome to UBports.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Lets us know how we can help you.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Is there a way to manually add an account to the calendar app.  I do not see any options for that available.  Using 15.04 on OPO
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @MiFPV Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for the most importanrt information
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not really. you could maybe do something on cli to hack something in with syncevolution
<tgBot1> <chhahn> a few days ago i flash my m10hd with 16.04/devel version 20  (via ubuntu-device-flash).  how do I get the new version 23? by flashing again?
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> you should just upgrade
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> in settings
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: okay
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: now
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: its not reboot
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: but not boot ._.
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: so
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: how can i see any log?
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: ssh not working
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: and the last log too
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: adb shell cat /sys/fs/pstore/console-ramoops-0
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: its not created..
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: no emergency reboot
<tgBot1> <petya230> Fwd from petya230: any idea?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 😳
<tgBot1> <petya230> 😂
<tgBot1> <petya230> its halium rootfs
<tgBot1> <chhahn> @kristijantkalec, i can only see an upgrade for File Manager
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> hmm
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> reastart the tablet
<tgBot1> <chhahn> and updating File Manager failed with Exit code: 7
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> yes, updating apps still fails
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> try restarting the tablet
<tgBot1> <chhahn> ok
<tgBot1> <chhahn> btw, how can I make sshd persistent?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `android-gadget-service ssh enable` iirc
<tgBot1> <chhahn> yeah, i tried that, but didn't work
<tgBot1> <chhahn> so, it's rebooted, i still see only the File Manager
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> hmm
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> anybody else that can help with it
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> I have no idea why it doesn't show the update for the next version
<tgBot1> <chhahn> is there way to do this manually in a shell?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can run system-image-cli in terminal to update, if the UI is busted for some reason. it should still work
<tgBot1> <chhahn> thx, that made it
<tgBot1> <chhahn> After reboot: … > android-gadget-service status ssh … ssh enabled … > service ssh status … ssh stop/waiting … so this is an error?
<tgBot1> <RoyNL> sudo service ssh restart
<tgBot1> <chhahn> yeah, but i want sshd running after reboot
<tgBot1> <RoyNL> Me to
<tgBot1> <chhahn> s/running/automatically running/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> don't know. it's always just worked for me
<tgBot1> <chhahn> i wanted to know if this is an error to be sure,  before i make a bug-report for xenial
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i don't know. and i don't have any way to test myself right now
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> I typed a-g-s sshd enable once, several updates and many reboots ago. It is still working.
<tgBot1> dohniks was added by: dohniks
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @dohniks! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
#ubports 2018-01-24
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> How do I download the "notes" app for use on ubuntu desktop?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Tried two apps that play sound - both of them play through speakers even if bluetooth headphones are connected, do you have to code each app to play through bluetooth?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> It seems to work with the browser
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Fwd from ubuconEU2018: Last call for attendees! If you will come to the event, please register yourself as attendee as soon as possible! Due to high demand we'll close the registration soon! Just click on the button "Register yourself as attendee" here http://ubucon.eu
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jimmie Johnsson, Is this Nexus 5?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @Stereofont yes
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Did you try this using UTmedia app?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Nexus 5 has a bug and needs to use HTML as a workaround
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @Stereofont you mean the app called ”music”? Just tried it but i dont have any files to play for it. Sounds like that is probably it then, as it works fine from say youtube in the webbrowser but not from an app like the podcast or cutespotify.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @Stereofont thanks for the info :)
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Jimmie Johnsson, For podcast you can use podbird app
<tgBot1> <milkor73> This media app it is somehow broken and I do not know if it has a maintenance team, maybe we should ask at OpenStore telegram group
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jimmie Johnsson, The app is called UTmedia. Anything that uses a browser interface should be fine
<tgBot1> <mixmoto> Hi all! … I have a priblem with my ub nexus 5... I'm on rc24 and i. Haven't got camera app installed and i can't reinstall it... I do update from 23 to 24...How i can solve?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @KingJamez, Grab source and build locally?
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @KingJamez, Is it installed in your phone?
<tgBot1> <delijati> https://stats.ubports.com/ is still down aka 503 i could look into it if someone can send me the logs
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @mixmoto, There is no good reason to be on rc channel. Best would be to switch to stable
<tgBot1> <mixmoto> @Stereofont, Yes i know thanks but how to solve camera app not installed?
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @jakko you left OpenStore group @wayneoutthere sent you a message you should go back
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ko0A5zHM/file_3901
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @mixmoto, You looked in OpenStore?
<tgBot1> <mixmoto> @Stereofont, Yes i try to install it many times but nothing
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @mixmoto, I had similar issues installing new apps, cleaning cashe in Openstore app helped me: UT tweak tool
<tgBot1> Thommytom was added by: Thommytom
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Thommytom, Hello Thommy and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <Sebastian R.> schön! Was schreibst sie denn?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Sebastian R., Bitte? 😁
<tgBot1> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, Wrong chat, I guess :D
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> wie jetzt? Germans to the Front !!!
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> die Musels kommen!!
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> Wehrt euch!
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> wtf
<tgBot1> <nfsprodriver> Lass das mal den Papa machen! 😂
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> Papa hat schon AFD gewählt + Nexus 5 gekauft
<tgBot1> <dohbee> sprechen zie english por favor
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> Si Senor
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> i bought a brand new Nexus 5 32 GB on ebay for 168 €uro
<tgBot1> <xreactx> @Montefrio, https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.xda-developers.com/nexus-5-hardware-modded-to-64gb-internal-storage-by-replacing-emmc/amp/
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> Vincent R. did you replaced it too?
<tgBot1> <mixmoto> @milkor73, Thanks Will try
<tgBot1> Der_Sven was added by: Der_Sven
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @Der_Sven! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room! You also may be interested in joining the German language group: @UBports_Deutsch
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Tomorrow I will have a brand new Fairphone 2 (YAY!) and I want to transfer all my stuff from my Nexus 4 with Ubuntu to the new phone and also, obvously, install Ubuntu on the Fairphone 2
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Can you suggest to me how to proceed?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @garrogarri, This is Linux, so it's easy! Make a backup of your relevant data — meaning your home directory, so mostly of course `~/Documents`, `~/Pictures` etc., but also `~/.config` and `~/.local`! If you already did some more advanced stuff in the terminal, you might want to save other files/dirs as well, but you know already which then. After successfully installing (and fully updating) UT on your new device, copy these over again. Don't
<tgBot1> worry to replace existing files, it should work seamless. At the end, maybe reboot. Done!
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Javacookies, have a look here
<tgBot1> <Michele> to backup dekko2 I think you have also to copy the folder under `.cache`
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Ok, let's make it a little bit more complicated 😆 I also have a SSH server on my desktop machine. It would be very nice if, in the passage I could also gain a backup of the phone on the server. I remember MDT had a feature for this, but I also learned that MDT is going to drop support for UT
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @peternerlich, Thank you
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Michele, Thank you
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @garrogarri, The backup should still work in mdt
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Flohack, Nice! And do you know if it is possible to restore even if the device is not the same that made the backup
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @garrogarri, Yes thats possible, I shifted several times between E5, N5 and OPO
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Fantastic! Thenak you
<tgBot1> <Flohack> just make sure if you use ssh that you dont mess up target and destination folders, not that you rsync over your backup
<tgBot1> <Flohack> But you have to type the device id, so its rather unlikely
<tgBot1> <Flohack> I am working on a concept to backup also the apps in 1 simple step. Basically this will then require to boot into recovery
<tgBot1> <Flohack> But then we should be able to make real backups
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Flohack, oh, I didn't know... that's good
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Flohack, This would be very nice! Why don't insert these features in the official installer?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @garrogarri, Probably will be done, but Im very bad with node.js and stuff thats used in the installer 😆
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Flohack, FFI is the way! 😆
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> There was some discussion over recent days about the correct command to switch to 16.04, on your device, without wiping your device.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Was there a definitive working command arrived at?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel`
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Nice one, thanks
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Hmmm, that gives me … ```Exception occurred during update; see log file for details ``` … Which log file would that be?
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Permission denied. … ```sudo less``` … is probably a bad idea, right?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no?
<tgBot1> <Vdragon> @padraic7a, no
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Cool
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Not finding anything there.Have to leave it for now. Thanks all
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Is there anything out of the ordinary I need to do or anything I should pay special attention to when going from UBports to LineageOS?
<tgBot1> <jonny> @Georgecloon, You are not allowed to.
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> :(
<tgBot1> <jonny> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0vPMYjMB/file_3902.webp
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @jonny, It looks like it's having a seizure
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> 😹😹
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not unless you want to preserve from data or something
<tgBot1> Giovisellan was added by: Giovisellan
<tgBot1> <Giovisellan> Hi, aquaris e4.5 support ubuntu touch ubports?
<tgBot1> <milkor73> Yes
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Giovisellan, Hello Giovanni and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <Giovisellan> Thanks :)
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2kol0Iny/file_3903.webp
<tgBot1> David was added by: David
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> Hi :)
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> I need help
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> https://pastebin.com/4LVAGQkC
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> this works good on desktop
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> but gives error on phone
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> > Sdk-Launcher> There has been a AppArmor denial for your application. … > Sdk-Launcher> Most likely it is missing a policy in the AppArmor file. … Syslog> Jan 24 20:43:52 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [56456.066598]type=1400 audit(1516826632.147:261): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="netspeed.turan-mahmudov-l_NetSpeed_0.0.1" name="/proc/8247/task/8247/status" pid=8228 comm="Chrome_FileUser" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32
<tgBot1> <David> Hello, trying 15.04 / OTA-3 on FP2, I don't get the flashlight to work, any ideas?
<tgBot1> <David> Not camera flash either.
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> @turanmahmudov, how do you build your app ?
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> Ubuntu SDK
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> I just want to run the app on my phone
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> SDK works with my all projects
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> have you tried `clickable` ?
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @David, Hello David and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> @lduboeuf no
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> the problem is not the SDK I think
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> because the SDK can build my all apps without any problem
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> something missing in apparmor policy
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> but the apparmor file is okay
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> the app works in the phone
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> but doesn't apply the "user script"
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> (process:18118): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/32011/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> sorry can't help you :)
<tgBot1> <petya230> Sudo su?
<tgBot1> <petya230> And after this?
<tgBot1> <petya230> Ooo
<tgBot1> <petya230> Its an app
<tgBot1> <petya230> I see
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> @turanmahmudov, source code link of your project may help
<tgBot1> <turanmahmudov> I will upload to github
<tgBot1> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @David, I think I remember picking it up around here that it is a known issue.
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @dohbee, Oh, okay, thanks
#ubports 2018-01-25
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> Nice website update!
<tgBot1> <Ihsound> Beatiful touch on new website update!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, If a retail model, you may need repartitioning
<tgBot1> <lastdon82> Awesome website update
<tgBot1> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ZHIsOjnz/file_3904
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> Good job @Ralf_W and marketing team!
<tgBot1> Sumeet Kumar was added by: Sumeet Kumar
<tgBot1> <Sumeet Kumar> So can I try to install UBports on my LGv20 even though its not on the list?
<tgBot1> ByebyeMan was added by: ByebyeMan
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Sumeet Kumar, Welcome!  Probably not is best quickest answer but things will get better with Halium project
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> By the way sumeet and caboose check out this link for new members https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot1> apessss was added by: apessss
<tgBot1> <apessss> Help dualboot android and ubuntu on nexus 5
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @apessss, try MultiROM, but you have to be rooted
<tgBot1> <apessss> @Javacookies, already but can not
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> what do you mean you can't? we need details 😉
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> and just a note, it's not a supported way of installing Ubuntu Touch...installing directly is still the recommended way
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @dohbee, How do I know if it is a retail model and if so, how can I repartition?
<lotuspsychje> any news on anbox support release yet?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Just saw the new webpage - nice work!
<tgBot1> <milkor73> https://puri.sm/posts/librem5-progress-report-2/
<tgBot1> <milkor73> With images of UT
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> I'm not seeing images of UT in that post.
<tgBot1> <milkor73> https://puri.sm/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/peterk-artwork.jpg
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> RIght... but that's not UT 😊
<tgBot1> <milkor73> ups, i am driving and I saw our volit
<tgBot1> <milkor73> My mistake, I appologize
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> it's a well-chosen color scheme :)
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> It is a similar coloured lock screen/wallpaper though
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @rogieroudshoorn, The nicer one
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> it does look nothing like vanilla gnome that they run on the laptops though
<tgBot1> lukasz124 was added by: lukasz124
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Lotus, it is still being built, so you will have to wait a while for a release that can be used
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @lukasz124! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Łukasz are you a Polish speaker?
<tgBot1> <lukasz124> Hi! Thanks. Yes - I'm polish.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> We want to start a group in Polish. We have lots of language groups
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @wayneoutthere I'm surfing right now into the new Ubports site and I have to say it's awesome. Good job guys! I noticed the main developers too quite in the past weeks and I was hoping they were preparing something exciting....and this starts answering to my expectations 😉
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @popescu_sorin ehi Popescu, I saw you uploading several updates for Balls 2, it's fantastic! I think this is the best game available for UT, it is addictive. But, just a question, why did you choose that icon with a sad ball? I mean, it doesn't represent much what the game is about. Just curiosity 😇
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @mattbel10, at that time it was better than no icon :D i'll make a better one soon
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9tm0cMb9/file_3905
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @mattbel10 https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/fishyshooter.briketa fishy is a nicer game but i don't know when i'll find more free time to finish it
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @popescu_sorin, ahahahah however, I love your app and your work in general with UT. Thank you indeed!
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> thanks! :D
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @popescu_sorin, I know, I also play at that...it's good too...I really like the retro philosophy 😝
<tgBot1> jakko was added by: jakko
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, Retail are the bar or meizu devices. Not sure if fp2 has partition changes, but I think not
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Err. Bq, not bar
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @jakko! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get all the neccessary information and feel free to ask any question,especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @dohbee, Oh, yeah I get it now. I didn't specify what device. Does the OnePlus One have partition changes?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> No
<tgBot1> <BrisPete> The redisigned website is a great improvement. Looks great and a lot easier to find what you're looking for. 👍
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> The new website is verry nice just one thing below the page need to set one spce between this OurPrivacy Policy ...;)
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @dohbee, Ok so just a regular LineageOS install
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Thanks
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @milkor73, I can't see why you thought that phone on the right was UT.... haha.  WHY DON"T THEY JUST USE UT AND JOIN US???
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @mattbel10, sure. i'm just the announcer and edit a few paragraphs.  there is a whole team of hard workers behind it but feel free to stream feedback to me since I can assemble it all (for now) while our marketing team gets more organized (happening quickly this month!)  And thanks very much for the feedback and we look forward to you doing cool stuff for the project.  If I can help, let us know (UBFR team)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @mattbel10, we should make all of UT retro.  That would be dope.  Retro Theme
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> ... like running a full muscle car in a 1930s car exterior.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I know... must do other things first.  :(
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/O50mkAxm/file_3906.mp4
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, I can suspend my disbelief that the line can change shape, but the fact that gravity changes out of no where makes this animation extremely frustrating for me
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i know. i watched it for at least 1 minute straight with pure enjoyment
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> this represents Ubuntu Touch 2.0!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Or... it represents .. me.... and my personal desire for 8bit and the old skool
<tgBot1> <Amal Jose Thomaz Palackan> Is redmi note 4 supported?
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> Is it just me, or have Telegram notifications stopped working in UT? I know there has been a switch of notification server from Canonical to UBPorts, but I thought it was up and running.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @TomasOqvist, For me is working
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> Do I have to do anything to make it work? I am on OTA3 on OPO. Telegram version 2.5.2.0
<tgBot1> A_Yadav91 was added by: A_Yadav91
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @A_Yadav91, Hello Amit and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> telegram notifications are not good for me in android either. often will not get them until i open the app
<tgBot1> <apessss> bahasa indonesia ada gak i not speak english
<tgBot1> <wagafo> @TomasOqvist, It happens also to me from to time. A reboot fixes it for me. I've also noticed that if I'm reading Telegaram in some other device, the notifications arrive to the phone with a delay.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @apessss, please join @ubports_ind
<tgBot1> <apessss> @dohbee, Ok thanks
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, TG notifications are working good for me in UT but in my Iphone most of the times I have to open the app to receive the notifications..
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> hey guys for some reason the file manager doesnt work on 16.04 nexus 5
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> whhyyy
<tgBot1> <Walid> its knowing bug, not yet fixed
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> oh boyy
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> :P
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> Is the file system supposed to be read only
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the rootfs is anyway
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the home dir is writable of course
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> can I make it not read only?
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> or actually better question, is using apt a bad idea
<tgBot1> <dohbee> using apt is generally a bad idea, yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the phone images are not designed to be upgraded with apt and such
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> but is possible to use apt
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> since right now it doesnt work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, what do you want to use it for?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's possible to do anything, as it's all open source
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but i would not advise making the rootfs writable and using apt
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> Just for messing around, really
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> so how would I make the rootfs rw
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @seshpenguin, sudo mount -oremount,rw /
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> if you're okay taking the risk to mess up your installation then go ahead
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> @Javacookies, its fine I got this phone just to test
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> But like @dohbee says: I don't advise it.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> you can easily search for the command to make the rootfs temporarily writable
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> Alright thanks guys 😄
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I do it so I don't condone it 😝
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> Really, you should likely be looking at libertine
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> ohhh
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> actually I would say it's really fun like having sa rasoberry pi 😁
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Or just a chroot
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @alan_griffiths Hi Alan, do libertine works with N5 now?
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @malditobastardo, I don't know. I've always used a chroot for messing about. But I've been told on good authority libertine is the thing to recommend.
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> But I formed my bad(?) habits in the very early days.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Great, thank you sir.
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> on another note, if I have music playing from one app (like the browser), can I make it so it playing the the background
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Sadly the last time I used, Libertine was not working in N5, I think is still a bug
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @seshpenguin, Download UT Tweak tool and select the browser to work in background
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, should work (on 15.04 at least)
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> ...well the app store has no apps apperently .-.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, it depends on how complex the apps are, which you wish to run. more complex CLI stuff or any GUI stuff, libertine is definitely better. If you just need to compile stuff on the device or such, chroot is probably better option
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @seshpenguin, find someone to finish the integration work to make that just work by default.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the app store has plenty of apps
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Hi Rodney, how are you? You remember we discussed about this a few months ago? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/22
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Its just happening with Nexus 5
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, yes, but i can't create a container on my n5, because it has no network
<tgBot1> <andreasimonetti> just tryed too.. and apps keep crashing..
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yeah, but i can't test it myself, so no idea. there's no reason that should be an issue on nexus 5
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> I guess they won't be using gtk and gnome for this?  … So they'll probably base it on Ubuntu Touch or KDE Plasma mobile.  … I think Ubuntu Touch with its projects, core devs and community would be a better choice for Purism. That said, have they been reaching out to UBports?  Can anybody offer some more info on this? … Everyone says how they partnered with kde and for some reason Gnome but it seems to me they will go with Unity8 and we are 
<tgBot1> about it. … https://puri.sm/posts/librem5-progress-report-2/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i've seen no actual crash logs, so hard to say. there's one comment on that gh issue, which has a bit of a log, which suggets xmir can't talk to mir
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/262/desktop-apps/67
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Followed your instructions then reinstalled firefox and libreoffice to -i applications. Restarted phone and the problem is still there. tap on app to open it, get black screen with app name, screen goes totally black, shuts down and back to the X app scope. Logviewer has the following … (EE) … fatal service error: … (EE)failed to conect to Mir:failed to connect:not accepted by server … (EE)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Its mir related It seems like it
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @malditobastardo, TG open or closed, I don't get any notifications. Not with a delay either.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> it sounds like Xmir isn't connecting to the Mir socket, says not accepted by server which implies that the connection to Mir was rejected.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @AresMinos, looks like they are using gnome. they've always wanted to use gnome. they are using gnome by default.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @TomasOqvist, Delete cache, config files, restart your phone
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @malditobastardo, I'll try that.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, right
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Look at those mockups, that can't be done with GTK+
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @AresMinos, Yes it can.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It's not trivial, and I'm not sure they will deliver that next january, but there is nothing impossible about doing that UI with GTK+
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, How? You can't make a convergent app let alone a whole shell, there are no grid units, no pages etc.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yes you can
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there aren't grid units in qt either. that's something we added on top in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<tgBot1> <Sconio> Good evening, someone he did was find is that causes this error
<tgBot1> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/QuFUvJC1/file_3914.png
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, So how would someone go about creating a convergent app in gtk+? For the gtk+ and extend it?
<tgBot1> <Sconio> (Photo, 500x150) https://irc.ubports.com/vNbMB1dZ/file_3916.jpg
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> known bug
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> what are you trying to download?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @AresMinos, the same way would in any toolkit. "just f*ing do it"
<tgBot1> <Sconio> Sound Cloud
<tgBot1> <Sconio> Music
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> can you please enter the openstore group?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> report the bug there
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Lol, you argue something without any points. And when asked, you provide no single argument nor a solution. You just talk and talk.
<tgBot1> <Sconio> there is a lot of report on bug but no answer ..
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @AresMinos, lol, i've been developing gtk+ for 20 years
<tgBot1> <dohbee> adobe uses gtk+ in flash
<tgBot1> <dohbee> lots of gtk+ apps have custom widgets
<tgBot1> <dohbee> anyone can build anything on top of gtk+ if they want to
<tgBot1> <dohbee> whether it's the right thing to do or not, is a separate question
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @malditobastardo, Cleared cache, rebooted, opened TG on phone, enabled notifications for this group. Still nothing.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, But they will be stuck with maintaining it then. I don't believe gnome will just accept anything Purism comes up with or wants. It is inevitable that if they do it with gtk+ there will be a divergence with the upstream and will become hard to maintain as time goes by.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, that's a risk/cost
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but you're claiming things "can't be done" with absolutely no supporting data for that argument. if you want properly converged apps, you're going to have to build on top of existing toolkits, or write an entirely new one, regardless of the toolkit.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> qt does have some better APIs for this already, and it's gotten much better the past few years, yes
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, That's why I say they won't go with gnome, they would be mad to go for gtk+ and risk what happened to Unity7. Gnome accepted Ubuntu again and are refusing to accept some Ubuntu related patches already.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but that doesn't mean puri.sm has to make entirely rational decisions for everything
<tgBot1> <dohbee> puri.sm wants gnome.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @TomasOqvist, notifications were working for you in the past? this is just a new problem since today or it was forever?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> anyway, what puri.sm decides to ship by default or not, is a bit off topic for this channel
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @malditobastardo, Yes, notifications used to work.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, I know that they say that, but I'm not sure gnome wants them. Gnome is just a code that RedHat doesn't want to properly pay anyone to maintain. They have no interest in Purism nor their phones.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @AresMinos, i don't think "they" (management) care. RedHat is paying plenty of people to maintain GNOME.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> GNOME will probably take some fixes, and not others, just as they do with anything else.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Qt/KDE wouldn't accept every change puri.sm wanted to make to get their default design either.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> nor would they take Ubuntu's
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but if you want to keep discussing this, let's please take it to @ubports_ot
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @TomasOqvist, strange, it used to happen to a few people in other groups and clearing cache, config files etc, did the trick
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> maybe deleting some hidden folders but I dont know
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> 😿
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, Please take a look into your .cache folder for the push client log, upload to pastebin & send
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @malditobastardo, Maybe a clean install of the phone some day, but not now. It is my daily driver.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Not nearly enough, they introduce the code they don't want to maintain and just leave it to gnome to do the free labor. At this point I'll yield. Ty.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you do realize that 60-70% of the GNOME maintainers are RH employees, right?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> (if not more0
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Losing track of important UBports and Ubuntu Touch information in the middle of other supergroup conversations?  By subscribing to our News Channel, you'll never miss the important stuff again.  Click here to subscribe: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, And are not paid for gnome stuff last time cossimo was asked about it. And that is tthe problem of gnome, it's basically RedHat dominating and preventing other contributors and their efforts unless they go in the redhats direction. I'll let you respond to this and let's call it a day then :)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @AresMinos, I will hijack the topic: Thats why we still need unity. Market dominance is no good
<tgBot1> <dohbee> rh definitely wants gnome to go in gnome's direction. i don't know what cosi's job is exactly at rh these days, but yes, not all employees who are gnome maintainers, may necessarily be employed on the desktop team (or whatever they call it now)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> err
<tgBot1> <dohbee> wants gnome to go in redhat's direction
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, unity8 = yay
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack, i would generally disagree. we don't need unity to thin the market. we need unity 8 because of what it is (and to become the dominant in the market)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but unity8 needs a lot of work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and the work it really needs, isn't really happening
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's a gelatinous blob
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> we need a billionaire to support us 😆
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> HI folks, I was posting yesterday about  not being able to switch to 16.04 by running … ```system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel``` … The output I get is : … ```b'ML003942\n' … Exception occurred during update; see log file for details``` … I tried it again today, the log for /var/log/system-image/client.log here to https://paste.ubuntu.com/26459997/ … I ran the command a couple of times so output repeats. … I can't sp
<tgBot1> useful. Would folks mind taking a quick look?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> please please please split up long multiline posts into multiple posts
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Ok, I've seen you say that before. I thought you didn't like multi-point posts, rather than long posts. Will avoid doing this in the future.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that looks like it's only checking for updates in the current 15.04 rc channel, in that log
<tgBot1> <dohbee> thanks
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> yeah, that is what it looks like. I've pasted the command in here that I used so don't know what's going on.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Thought for a sec that it might be because I didn't add the device suffix but … ```system-image-cli --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel/freiza``` … isn't any more sucessful.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @padraic7a, both really. there is an irc bridge here, and so to be more accessible to people using irc, it is best to keep comments short
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> sure, will do.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it also makes it easier for people on tg/matrix to reply to specific points
<tgBot1> <dohbee> try with sudo?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, finally
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> freedonm
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> to
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> hit
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> my
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> enter
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> key
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> more
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> with sudo the output is just … ```b'ML003942\n'```
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Device isn't updating or anything though.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I'll check the logs now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that is quite weird
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @padraic7a, try `system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel` instead perhaps
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that should print out a lot more status to console where you run it
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> actually the command might still be running. After b'ML003942\n' it hasn't returned to the prompt.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Nothing seems to be happening on the tablet but I'll let this continute .
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Do I need to take moderator action against you, Wayne?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ah ok
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox, yeah and he'll put it in the news 😆
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @dohbee, this one is broken, I also could not switch my N5
<tgBot1> <Flohack> It seems we screwed up smth
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hmm
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i mean, i can't --switch on my n5, because it has no usable network
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but i've done --switch a whole bunch of times on my n4 before, with the ubuntu system-image server
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I don't think the sudo command was doing aanything so I killed it. Here's the output of running the command with the verbose flags: … https://paste.ubuntu.com/26460141/
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @TomasOqvist, You need an UbuntuOne account to make notifications work
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> on the off chance that output from the sudo command is deful i have pasted it here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26460165/
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @dohbee, I tried as specified and can just say it wont work. Reason is that it cannot download the pgp keys. There is a problem of not being able to either read the dir or store them
<tgBot1> <Flohack> If you create them manually it works. I remember now
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> how do you do that?
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> @Stereofont, Oh, but I have. For a long time. And it is activated in system settings user accounts too.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack, i've seen that problem before, but that's not what's happening for @padraic7a afaict from the pasted logs
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Ok then I dunno ^^
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> trying to think of anything non-standard i did to my tablet. I messed around with repo sources before, but can't see how that would do anything
<tgBot1> <TomasOqvist> Get some sleep and I'll bet you'll fix it next week 🙂
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not sure
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> hmm now if I try to update through the gui it spends ages checking.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I think maybe that sudo command was working.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I'll try it again, just with -vvvv and I'll let it run till it ends
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> it seems to be working now. Thanks for the help @dohbee
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I should just have let it run with sudo earlier.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no problem
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @Javacookies, That reminds me! I think since UBports is now a foundation it is eligible to apply for EU funding and we may be talking millions here. It is a project that is doing inovation in open source, based in EU with a large community.  … All that could be presented in the application for the EU funds and I think it is a no-brainer for them to approve UBports for EU funding. … Whatcha thinking?
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @Flohack @dohbee ^
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Good except that we are still no foundation, we just applied to become one ^^
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think you need to befriend your 'Enter' key
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but yeah, i don't think ubports is a foundation yet
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's just some people on the internets, still
<tgBot1> <dohbee> also, i know basically nothing about EU laws or any grant funding, related to such NGOs
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @Flohack, When you become one, have you had any taks about exploring this direction?  … It there anybody with experience in this in the community?
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee you're not from EU?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @AresMinos, Yes we have filed all documents, and we got legal advice. No worries, just German processing takes a while
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> little bit OT, but maybe in the future could be of application. … https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/11/29/announcing-the-initial-release-of-mozillas-open-source-speech-recognition-model-and-voice-dataset/
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @j2g2rp, Mycroft.ai is already working with them, and in their Kickstarter they pledged to support Ubuntu Touch. We're all still waiting to see that tho :P
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> yeah that's why I noticed 😂, i readed that mycroft mark II will launch with mozilla deepspeech. I didn't known the proyect untill now
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> they pledhed to support ubuntu touch? I didn't noticed about that
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> pledged*
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/AjCeGxpf/file_3918.jpg
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> At the time, they were talking Unity8 and their ex CTO Ryan Sipes announced it and talked about it in multiple interviews.
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> @AresMinos, cool, looks nice. … I saw some betas in unity 7, but i didn't know that that was a goal
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> I saw a demo by @mariogrip on Ubuntu Touch, but it was just him having fun with it.
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> The new website is very nice :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @AresMinos, nope
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Cea culpa then.
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Mea culpa then.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> @dohbee, What do you think it needs? And what needs to be in place to do that?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It needs some stripping down, and rewriting to move all the logic out of the qml
<tgBot1> <dohbee> And getting rid of some of the external deps, to improve the design and make for faster/smoother interface
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Is it work that you think is achievable now? Work for two people for months? Dozens of people?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> At some point it also needs to be rewritten to MirAL
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @UniversalSuperBox, That rework should be limited to QtMir and can happen independently. (I'm not sure how much of my work towards this got merged into the ubports version.)
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> If all the Mir code is on github now is there an easy way for ubports people to see what should be merged? (or is it just more work than I am making it sound like?).
#ubports 2018-01-26
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> Hm, I tried using libertine to install a desktop app but it just keeps closing when I open it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Nexus 5?
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> yep
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Known issue. A problem with xmir there it seems
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> So many issues lol 😄
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Computers are like that
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> yeeep
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @seshpenguin, if u want to mess around join ATU group and mess around with us, make rootfs writable, or resize it to bigger, or whatever: @AllThingsUbuntu
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> Oh ok!
<tgBot1> Seven was added by: Seven
<tgBot1> <Seven> Is ubuntu touch compatible with the 5x nexus? or not?
<tgBot1> sudanisayfree was added by: sudanisayfree
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Can I install ubuntu touch to Samsung gt-S5282 DUOS
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> Samsung gt-S5282 Duos,
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> no
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Why ?
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> nobody port it to this device
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> https://ubports.com/
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> please read this website
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> I read it
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devises
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> maybe you could buy a Nexus 5 Smartphone on ebay
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> But all port are for few handsets
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Porting isn't easy.
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> Ubuntu Touch is since April 2017 only community work
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Not all handset
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> Canonical have giving it up
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> I see
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> your Samsung is to old too
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> week chipset
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> I installed ) ubports installer ) on my Windows OS PC  it give me a letter " uncaught type error : devices.sort is not a function ( main renderer:423 )"
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> محمد عبدو: … I installed ) ubports installer ) on my Windows OS PC  it give me a letter " uncaught type error : devices.sort is not a function ( main renderer:423 )"
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Montefrio, 😳
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Montefrio, 😳
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Montefrio, That means it can be installed on it
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> yes,because your device is not listed , there is no
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Ok
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> no it cannot
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> How can I create a port
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> do you have developing skills?
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Yes
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> ever built or ported Android roms before?
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/devices/porting-new-device
<tgBot1> <lungwitz> @sudanisayfree, It is actually pretty old haha
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Lyokanthrope, Samsung GT-S5282 details : … 1- CPU :  1.0 GHz Cortex-A5 … 2 - GPU : Mali-300
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Lyokanthrope, CyanogenMod 13
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @sudanisayfree, I used it to install foucs Firefox android  because the app works on Android version 7 and above
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @lungwitz, I hope If it works
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Lyokanthrope, Built no
<tgBot1> <lungwitz> Nor ported? What he's asking, I think, is if you ever coded/worked with code
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> I'm asking if he has any experience with compiling an android rom from source. Porting relies on a good chunk of knowledge surrounding that kind of stuff..
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @lungwitz, No
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Lyokanthrope, No
<tgBot1> <lungwitz> @Lyokanthrope, Exactly. What I meant was that installing a prebuilt rom doesn't count for your question
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Fair'nuf
<tgBot1> <lungwitz> 😁
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> It's recommended to know how the android build system works
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> From where I start
<tgBot1> <lungwitz> @Lyokanthrope, Sorry for being so ignorant, bur why?
<tgBot1> <lungwitz> Isn't ubports supposed to run by itself without jvm or anything?
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> ubports relies on libhybris which requires some android bits and bobs to work properly.
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> When you port for a device you're usually adapting a device tree from LineageOS for use with ubports and/or halium, just with a lot of cruft removed. You're basically left with nothing more than the kernel and some 'core' services for hardware.
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Blame OEMs and their proprietary blobs and out of tree drivers for requiring this mess
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> @sudanisayfree, Anyway, search around, check XDA and  etc and try to find source code for your device. Try building for it.
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Lyokanthrope, 😳
<tgBot1> <lungwitz> 🤔
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> 🤷‍♂️
<tgBot1> <lungwitz> It is what it is 😝
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Developers you have experience on porting too many devices but I don't have the experience too that .... … Mr lyo faelan
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Developers of Ubuntu Touch , …  You have the  experience on porting too many devices but I don't have the experience too that .... … Can you help me , installe ubuntu touch on my handset Samsung GT-S5282 DUOS
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> Not without one
<tgBot1> <jonny> @sudanisayfree, There is a halium group where you can get help with the porting.
<tgBot1> <jonny> https://t.me/halium
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> Before starting a port, make sure the device has a kernel newer than 3.1
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> 2.6 won't work
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @sudanisayfree, Welcome! Also to Seven! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @sudanisayfree, Sorry that we do not have an Arabic group. For a expert with high ability it will take maybe four or five months with a lot of work to port a phone. Your phone has low power and lots of special Samsung difficulties. Honestly, there will never be a port
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> has anyone managed to install a VM with the new mir ppa's?
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> i can get the correct libwayland-server0 package and i wonder which ppa to use for it :)
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> hmm bad endpoint, sorry
<tgBot1> Aleksandr Lukin was added by: Aleksandr Lukin
<tgBot1> <Aleksandr Lukin> meizu m2 note support ubtouch?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @Aleksandr Lukin, https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devises
<tgBot1> <Aleksandr Lukin> SPASIBO+)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> xorowo
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Bit of a tech question, is ACL enabled on ubuntu touch in the stable version? Or is there some other similar access control scheme being used for the filesystem?
<tgBot1> <Aleksandr Lukin> @malditobastardo, Good russian=))
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Aleksandr Lukin, A Mediatek device, so it is very unlikely that anyone will attempt this
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, yes, there are access controls
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Anyway to inspect ACL properties of folders/files from the included terminal app (or some other way)?
<tgBot1> faizulhadiman was added by: faizulhadiman
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what are you trying to accomplish exactly? reading apparmor rules will probably make you want to pull your eyes out with a spoon
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Im trying to make a filecommander-like app. I tried putting it into unconfined mode but i think there maybe other reasons why it cant read certain paths or create directories/files where i want
<tgBot1> <dohbee> where are you trying to create files?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Basically where ever the user pleases. Its meant to enable you to move files around as you like. It will need some sort of setting blocking folders off from users who dont want to risk messing up their setup but that is a later step i think
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Seems like its basically cause the folder i am looking at have no permission for anyone except root which i guess is why dear app cant see it at all. access: Drwxr-xr-x root root
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Last flag is what "everyone else" except root gets I guess?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Tried /home
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> The only paths you are ever allowed to touch are in /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> And yes, the last group of permissions is the 'world' section, you would not have access in the case you posted.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well if it's unconfined, then it's just unix perms and most of / being read only
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so user can write anywhere in /home/phablet, but to write outside that you will probably need elevated perms, for the writable locations
<tgBot1> <dohbee> apps don't run as root
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @faizulhadiman, good day to you, @faizulhadiman !  Welcome to the group.  To get started, check out this 'welcome link'.  Any questions? I'm here to help.  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee @UniversalSuperBox thanks for the help. I will dig into it more at home, but i think i have a bit of a better understanding.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> de nada
<tgBot1> gavinchancw was added by: gavinchancw
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @gavinchancw, Hello Gavin and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> Hi Milan thanks for the welcome.
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> I'm here because I need help flashing UBports to my Ubuntu BQ M10.
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> I've downloaded the installer.
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> Turned on developer mode on the tablet.
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> Selected 15.04 Stable.
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> (Photo, 800x624) https://irc.ubports.com/gKVPAUV9/file_3920.jpg
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> The installer is stuck like this.
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> Tablet is in fastboot mode.
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> It's been some 20 minutes but nothing seems to be happening.
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Stereofont, Why , scarring me
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> Is this normal?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @gavinchancw, Please come to the Newcomers Room for install support.
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> Hi Peter. I just tried the link to the Newcomers Room but apparently the link is broken.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> What? Oh, that's bad news, I'll look into that. Go here: @WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <gavinchancw> Thanks. Cheers Peter.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> !! that's because of the website change
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I will fix! thanks for pointing that out
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @gavinchancw, this should now be fixed - apologies.  some pages were affected by website upgrade
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Is it normal that vibration doesn't work on a Oneplus One?
<tgBot1> Lars Goran was added by: Lars Goran
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> does anyone know how to install ubuntu Touch on BQ Aquaris E 5 HD ubuntu Edition?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> I tried UBports-installer.Couldnt go into Bootloader mode with usb-cable connected.I use Linux Mint on my pc😊
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> did you install with —devmode ? sudo ?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Udev rules added?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> no......I only had devmode on my phone
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> accordin to instructions i the installer, I put phone in dev mode
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> do I have to prepare the pc?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> What happens when you run the installer?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> With the installer, youstill need to select the phone manually
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Then hit install
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> I did......the phone stuck into fastboot mode and the installer just turning round.....
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> 😁
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> at first, when I connected phone to usb;I saw the maps on the phone on my pc,But when it entered fatboot mode it disappear on my pc..........
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Hmmm, try downloadind adb and fast boot.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Make sue you have it set for usb debugging.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> fastboot doesn't appear as it normally would on the pc
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, The vibration controls are in two different places
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @Stereofont, Nevermind it just vibrated from your notification
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, Happy to be of service 😂
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> 😄
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lars Goran, The UBports Community is excited to annouce a brand new language group: Scandinavia [Norsk/Svenska/Dansk]! … Snakker du Norsk, Svenska eller Dansk? Bli med i UBports Scandinavia [Norsk/Svenska/Dansk] gruppen, jättebra! … Do you speak Scandinavian?  Join the UBports Scandinavian language group! … Klik her for å bli med nu: https://t.me/UBports_scandinavia … Click this to join now: https://t.me/UBports_scandinavia
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lars Goran, I suggest the Welcome Room for install help
<tgBot1> <Miroslav> Hey all, maybe a stupid question, but is desktop version going to get some attention in ubports? I.e. wayland + further development?
<tgBot1> <Miroslav> Is there a telerram group about the desktop version?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there is no difference. unity8 is meant to run across all devices.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so this would be the appropriate group for running the ubports repo builds of unity8
<tgBot1> <Miroslav> is there some feedback how stable is it on desktop? there are some videos on yt from sorin, but there is very little info on official site about it
<tgBot1> <Miroslav> or thngs like multimonitor displays having one hidpi + one regular?
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @hwpplayer1, I there !!!!!
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Why , Ubports community , doesn't support  language group in  Arabic
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @sudanisayfree, @Abdelmalik_Al_Meldawy
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> We did not have members who speak Arabic. Maybe now we do?
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Stereofont, I see
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, @SigmaOne
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> السلام عليكم ، محمد من السودان
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> I have pinged others to see if they wish to do this
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> We welcome all languages
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, @alisahep
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> This looks to be Arabic.  Do we have a Language Captain available for Arabic? :)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> That is the point of the pings
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> We seem to have four possibles
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Late at night for them. Maybe someone will pick up tomorrow
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Nice.  Hopefuly
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> "Salam alaikum, Mohamed from Sudan" … >As-salāmu ʿalaykum is a greeting in Arabic that means "peace be upon you".
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Miroslav, I think multi-monitor was never finished.
#ubports 2018-01-27
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> oh yes, alaikum salam, Mohamed from Sudan , its better you are a UT developer than a Pirat :)
<tgBot1> <Sumeet Kumar> So whats the best ubuntu phone
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Sumeet Kumar, The one you can get 😂
<tgBot1> <Sumeet Kumar> 😞
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> sorry.. I have the N5 and it is pretty great.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Can hook it up to screen and have full convergence
<tgBot1> <Sumeet Kumar> Nexus 5
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> with kb/mouse
<tgBot1> <Sumeet Kumar> Okay
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Yep
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Two version.. the D820 is US and the D821 is international.
<tgBot1> <Sumeet Kumar> You can usually buy those at best buy like prepaid phones yeah??
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> eehhh... not anymore... and I don't think they ever carried them.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> could only buy at google.com
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> You can find used ones lots of places depending on country.
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> I have create an  Arabic group this is the  …   @UPorts_Arabic
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @sudanisayfree, \o/  Have you joined UBLangs group?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> You are the Arabic captain?
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Crash_Burn, No
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @sudanisayfree, Ok, let me PM you some further instructions
<tgBot1> <mvaisakh> In the news page, the link for Arabic telegram group doesn't work.
<tgBot1> <mvaisakh> Just giving a heads up
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @mvaisakh, http://t.me/UBports_Arabic
<tgBot1> <mvaisakh> Yeah it's working now
<tgBot1> <Aury88> I guys! Yunit project has done some unity8 interface translations ( 149 languages in total, catalan, french and italian are "ready for use", portughese is almost ready). Do you think they could be usefull for ubports unity8? Who should I ask?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @Aury88, Good point
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Aury88, probably here: https://github.com/ubports/unity8/issues
<tgBot1> <Aury88> @peternerlich, Ok. I'll ask there👍
<tgBot1> <Sumeet Kumar> Ok i guess ill have to order one
<tgBot1> wahyujlt was added by: wahyujlt
<tgBot1> <wahyujlt> Someone has already tried on Xiaomi redmi 2 phones?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Sumeet Kumar, Could also consider OnePlusOne or Moto G 'Titan'
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @wahyujlt, Likely to be very difficult I think. It needs a Halium port. I don't remember any Xiaomi on the list
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Here is the list. Some are finished. Others have had only a little work so far. Nothing for Xiaomi http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/supplementary/devices/
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @wahyujlt, Welcome Waugh! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_IND
<tgBot1> <Mattia990> @wahyujlt, No but i'm trying with Xiaomi mi3
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> This is the link for our Indonesian language link Wahyu
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Mattia990, You should list it in the Halium wiki so that people know 😁
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Hi guys, after a few days break I'm trying to flash my MX4 again after having emptied the cache in recovery. I use sudo ubuntu-device-flash etc but it states:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> error pushing: Failed to copy '/home/seumas/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/keyring-longchainofalphunumericsIcantbebotheredtotype.tar.X's' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *.xz I mean
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Any tips?
<tgBot1> <SigmaOne> @Stereofont, Hello I'm speak Arabic
<tgBot1> <SigmaOne> @sudanisayfree, وعليكم السلام محمد
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @SigmaOne, http://t.me/UBports_Arabic
<tgBot1> <SigmaOne> @Stereofont, Okay
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Please join
<tgBot1> <SigmaOne> Okay
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> 👌
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> Isn't it should be UBports | An Ubuntu Touch Community? … or do I pronounce Ubuntu wrong or my English grammar is wrong? 😄
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @Javacookies, It should be if you pronounce it oo-boon-too or oo-bun-too. I don't know what it is officially, or if there even is an official way of saying it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> All long u
<tgBot1> <rebeccant> https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<tgBot1> <rebeccant> Pronounciation above. :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ubuntu can be pronounced however you choose, that's one of the freedoms it provides. I go with you-bun-tu.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @Stereofont @dohbee Is my problem more so on the host PC side? Or the phone? Search engines bring up nothing about this push error.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I would have to answer that in about 30 hrs or so, at best
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> If you're busy, I understand.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I am nowhere near relevant data
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Hmm I might have a fix, may be because I did a cache wipe:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/111/ubports-recovery-status/3
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Is there a way to flag for a push progress percentage with ubuntu-device-flash?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> https://github.com/ubports/kernel_bq_m10/commit/18ce36c8950f73df6c874f65d6862905a69e4286 - does anyone know the origin of that driver?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I'm trying to get Bluetooth working on a newer MTK SoC with 3.18 kernel
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, @wayneoutthere xD
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Amirite though? :)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Wayne says it ooboontoo ;)
<tgBot1> matcher84 was added by: matcher84
<tgBot1> <fulvius999> Fwd from Tewel: Ah, of course, thank you for your quick answering and help! I will try this...
<tgBot1> <Ernst Vaarties> Hi. I have a BQ Aquaris M10 and am looking for a keyboard. Any suggestions?
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> I like the logitech BT one with the touch pad integrated
<tgBot1> <Ernst Vaarties> Would that be this one? https://www.logitech.com/nl-nl/product/wireless-touch-keyboard-k400-plus
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @TartanSpartan, I'm going to call you Some-Ass, ok?  I choose this freedom.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> where do you intend to use it? at home? at work? anywhere? there are good foldable keyboards out there :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Georgecloon, you can find your answer here:  … https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/sayubuntu.joe
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Haha, don't discriminate against the Celtic peoples ;)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> just proving that names matter.  We might fail the first time but let's work together and 'get it right' over time.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> you can call me Wan-Yay once or twice but after a while.. i just won't remember to call you back...
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> @Ernst Vaarties, Yeah I have that one
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> I used to have cheaper ones but with lot of problems after a few weeks
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Its your call, maybe I had back luck
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'm a little loath to quote Joey after how much he's snubbed us since Canonical dropped the project, but...
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-pronounce-ubuntu-correctly
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> As for keyboards, I recommend this:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> https://www.amazon.co.uk/DURAGADGET-Black-Leather-SPANISH-Keyboard/dp/B01CGQCE8Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1517060026&sr=8-1&keywords=bq+aquaris+m10+case+duragadget
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The case and keyboard together allow the tablet to approximate a laptop form, you can prop it up as such, or fold it over and prop it up just as a tablet, the battery life is good, it's strong and protects well, nice and chunky to get a good grip of the device during transport, standard WIN/AND/IOS hotkeys and a function button for Home End PgDown PgUp and others, unfortunately the caps lock light doesn't seem to function so you just have to 
<tgBot1> the state of that function, also it seems to have a North American QWERTY layout so the lack of Euro or £ symbols is slightly annoying, but other than that it's great.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Anyone know how to stop the apparmor service on ubuntu touch? I've been trying to figure out a coding issue and I just wanna be sure that it is indeed the apparmor that is disabling me from reading a directory and not something else
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Check syslog for apparmor denial?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> And apparmor is in the kernel, not a service
<tgBot1> <dohbee> What directory?
<tgBot1> <apessss> Help link dowload ubuntu touch for nexus 5 format zip please share 🙏🙏
<tgBot1> <dohbee> There is none
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ubuntu is not an Android ROM
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Ahh there is a log? Where is it? I've been trying a bunch. /home, /home/phablet, /tmp... I have put them in my read_path in the apparmor profile and tried making it use the 'unconfined' template but nothing really seems to help. I can see that others have read-access to the directory when I use clickable logs and with logging from my app - it should be allowed to read that dir but something is preventing it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> The unconfined profile can already read everything
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @TartanSpartan, yeah.definitely *don't* quote Mr. Snaydown on how to pronounce Ubuntu. "there's no right way" is a load of crap.  There is a right way.  It's the way you say it in the country where the word comes from.  However... I also understand that there are problems in some languages making certain sounds.  For example, while living in Korea I noticed that men named Ryan were always "Lyin'"  So pronunciation problems while *trying* to s
<tgBot1> it correctly are fine and human.   … However, not trying at all and saying "I'll just say your name how I want to" is arrogant and imperialistic.  That's what the Europeans would do while dominating another country .   … I'm in India so you are Indians! … ...uh.. no you aren't and no we aren't. … Yes! You are!  And I will call you that. … Arrogance.   … Ubuntu is also an interesting word.  Because of the vowels an consonants, there is not a singl
<tgBot1> that can claim 'We can't pronounce this right".  It would be a lie.  It's easy.  It's a long 'ooooo' sound in each 'U' letter.  Simple as that.  Really.  It's that easy.   … And if you still can't say it right @exar_kun made a UT app to remove all excuses. … Have a nice day. *smiley*
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It's the system log, /var/log/syslog and maybe something in the log of your app
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Damnit wayne
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> You also need to bump your app version number each time you change your apps apparmor profiles for it to take effect.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> I do a 'opendir' on the directory and Im always hit with the permission denied (13 errno). I'll have a look at the log, thanks @dohbee
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, yes, rodney?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> YMMV is a guiding principle of life.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @DanChapman Did not know that, maybe that is why its not taking effect? I will defently try that too
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Break. Long. Things. Up. Please.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> i didn't want to dwell on it so I put it in a big one.  it would have interrupted you worse in pieces
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> believe it or not I was thinking about you here.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DanChapman, Shouldn't need to, and doesn't matter if it's unconfined
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, hmmm ok. so if it wasn't unconfined originally and the version number did not change when switching it to unconfined the apparmor profile would get reapplied? As far as a i recall that was never the case for me and it always required a version bump if you changed anything in apparmor.json
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Adding read_path entries to an unconfined app is superfluous
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DanChapman, When you install the click again, it should generate and install the new profile. Version numbers are pretty superfluous, only for upgrade from store really
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Hmm, maybe a bug in click then?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> This is my apparmor profile:https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1s2eQw7Z-wDsDuzsIN6gKS8m7mFppvt5R?usp=sharing … Thats how it should look if its unconfied right?
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Bumping the version of the  app did the trick
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Happy to state that I've reverted my dormant, thought-bricked MX4 to stable Vivid.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Once again.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Dont know if that is a bug or just how its meant to be but just tried it and voila, it can read the directories
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Dont know if I should log this somewhere so the next fellow who tries this out dose'nt run into the same issue as me? Im all for documenting and helping :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, Sounds like bugs
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, I'm not sure tbh. I would say so... but it was always been like that so no idea if it's actually by design.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> I've already been in contact with Douglass couple of e-mails before, he is the main "clickable" guy I guess? I can drop him a mail and see what he says
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @DanChapman @dohbee thanks a million for the help - I would not have figured this out myself. Thanks
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Is it to be expected that system-image-cli spits out verbosity which namedrops Canonical?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> e.g.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> [systemimage] Jan 27 13:53:42 2018 (9050) [/com/canonical/applications/download/af1067b6cb284b6093e248fc8ba430cc] Running group download reactor
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like it's in their namespace
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> That's fine IMO. system-image-cli and system-image-dbus are canonical projects.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Fair enough.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It's the dbus namespace, yes
<tgBot1> <Ernst Vaarties> Tnx I'm gonna use the keyboard for casual typing.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> You like it? It would work for that too, yes.
<tgBot1> kalvincj was added by: kalvincj
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Finally achieved my objective of moving to Xenial on Arale :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Who is a guru with this development image, on the team?
<marvis> hi
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @kalvincj, Welcome Hallan! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<marvis> to port lastest version of ub touch need halium 7.1 or 5.1 ?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Marvis it depends in the device. Can be either. But that is the extent of my knowledge on the subject
<tgBot1> Fabrizio Zanella was added by: Fabrizio Zanella
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Fabrizio Zanella, Hello Fabrizio. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<marvis> Stereo thanks xD
<marvis> i will try port to my mtk device but will take a lot of work :x
<marvis> my device is limited by 512 ram size and i don't know if will run fine.
<tgBot1> <slackwire> (Photo, 640x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Z04uiIS5/file_3922.jpg
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @marvis, Marvis, with MTK and 512Mb the project is as close to impossible as it can get. Seriously, don't give yourself that heartache. Find a more sensible device
<marvis> @Stereofont Thanks for information, yes MTK is so much closed, the device kernel is hard to compile confuses makefiles and incomplete tree : (, i will try with other xD
<tgBot1> <NotKit> there are relatively sensible MediaTek devices which have kernel source code at least, but yours is probably just not worth the effort
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @marvis, No it will not, sorry to say. 1GB is bare minimum, better 2GB. Unity8 is a memory hog.
<bshah> resourcehog.jpg :P
<bshah> *hides*
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Lol
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @marvis, Enthusiasm is great but it will be crushed by unrealistic projects. We prefer to be honest. It isn't our intention to discourage
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Flohack, you think it's possible to improve that? even Qt apps are memory hog! :)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> sorry to go to another topic … anyone else agree with this bug/issue? … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/451
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I have a possible fix and I would like someone to test it and see how it compare to previous experience...in my opinion it's a better 👍
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Yes, it is fixable. If true anyway
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Javacookies, It is possible but we need a unity8 team to target this, and I dont see this coming
<marvis> @Stereofont I understand thanks for notice me, i will try get a Xiaomi device to play
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Flohack, I think it's more on the general Qt implementation since even apps are affected?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, For project management, guessing that stable function is the top priority, with economy and efficiency being refinements that come later?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @marvis, If you can discuss with someone else who is playing around with the same device it will be much easier. Two heads better than one
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Fwd from Mattia990: No but i'm trying with Xiaomi mi3
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> This
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Javacookies, Apps will speed up in xenial because of Qt caching. Memory I cant say but can also be better. But no apps open UT consumes already up to 800MB. Thats not a Qt problem
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, No, it's just decisions in implementation
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/qPIm6FbT/file_3923
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I'll just ask again tomorrow regarding the tester I'm looking for … it got buried because I talked about two topics LOL … and I got to sleep :D
<marvis> @Stereofont yeah i will find more things to change, this device is not so much popular is a alcatel 4027D
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Javacookies, Is there a pull request for it so people can test?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I'm new to this...what's a pull request? 😅
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> https://help.github.com/articles/about-pull-requests/
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> okay I'll read that...so it's what I need so people can test my fix right?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Basically fork the keyboard-component make changes in your fork and create a pull request to merge it back into the keyboard-component
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Yes test and review the code changes
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> okay, thanks … I'll do it tomorrow … it's just a two-liner fix..though I tried many things before I came up with this....kinda happy and at the same time disappointed...like what?! it's just like that?! 😂
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> anyways, thank you again … good night!
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot1> <dohbee> The life of a programmer.
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> How do I create a UT app using QT?
<tgBot1> <mimecar> You can use https://www.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/details
<tgBot1> leumasobz was added by: leumasobz
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @Javacookies, I'm on BQ E5 release channel. I tried to reproduce the issue and I noticed that on a multi-lines text sometimes, once activated the concerned bar function, the cursor moves up by one line; but sometimes doesn't, it remains still. It seems to me quite random behavior...
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @leumasobz, Hello Leumas. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> https://m.facebook.com/UBports_Arabic-265596383976294 … To reach big number of people in Arabic world , We created a page on Facebook
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @sudanisayfree, محمد عبدو: … On Twitter & Google Plus using :  … #UBPorts_Arabic
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Flohack, I'm not sure ram is everything. The OPO has 3GB, but the N5 seems to be a bit more responsive with 2GB
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @sudanisayfree, Now , launched first hashtag : … #UBPorts_Arabic …  on Facebook
<tgBot1> Andrissk was added by: Andrissk
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> https://github.com/TeamButter/android_device_samsung_mint2g
<tgBot1> <Marco> I was  able  to  install on Opo. I will continue following the italian ubports group. Thanks a lot
<tgBot1> <bhdouglass> (Sticker, 336x512) https://irc.ubports.com/UtN8gciH/file_3924
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Guys, my MX4 on Xenial was working ok, but all of a sudden the WiFi interface has disappeared. What gives?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Never mind, this is the fix:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/0xDLnFFQ/file_3926.jpg
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Question :  … Why , UBports installer cannot see the adb device list ( any handset ) will it's  connected on the pc operating system ? … I trying it on my device Samsung GT-S5282 ... …  it  only give me letter "  wait adb to attached the device " , I wait for 1 hour nothing happened ... … Really it should give me a  massage or letter like "  Your device is Samsung GT-S5282 , Sorry we cannot install ubuntu touch on it now "
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @sudanisayfree, The installer only has a few error responses. With future development more diagnostic responses will probably appear. Probably it will be more likely just to refer users to help on a web page or the install room here. The list of supported devices is on the UBports website
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> No Samsung device is supported at the moment
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @Stereofont, Ok
<tgBot1> <ignorare> Better less devices with 100 % funcionality instead of 100 devices with 20 % functionality and thousand constructions... :-)
<tgBot1> Francisco Sousa was added by: Francisco Sousa
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Francisco Sousa, Hello Francisco. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> https://t.me/joinchat/ALdCegI_knZj301cCAbSMw UBports Portuguese language group
<tgBot1> javitoom was added by: javitoom
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @javitoom, Hello Javi and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> hola Javi
<tgBot1> <javitoom> Hello! Hola!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, It should be failing in this case though, not hanging. u-d-f errors out on unsupported devices
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @javitoom, https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot1> <javitoom> @milkor73, Thank you
<tgBot1> <milkor73> You are welcome Javito
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Hey there, is there anything I can do to help. I use a Nexus 5X and am familiar with Linux and C/C++
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @JoshuaAshton, Yes, certainly. 5X does not have a working port yet but there is work being done on it. Maybe you could advance that. There is also a lot to do in getting 16.04 to a stable condition in all the supported devices
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> Is there a list of ubp telegram lang groups somewhere?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @AresMinos, They are all in the website but they need a bit of tidying. Soon ™
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> I've already been searching the website for that, do you mind linking me?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Arabic, Scandinavian, Sardinian, Romanian, Esperanto, Russian, Portuguese, Spanish, Finnish, French, German, Indonesian, Dutch, [India], Turkish, Catalan
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> All are in the News Channel
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @ubports_news
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> https://ubports.com/community/get-involved/focus-languagetranslation
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> This
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> I forgot Italian, Chinese, Korean
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> 19 in all
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Moar language
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> There are probably enough here for Polish to get going
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Japanese is curiously absent
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @Stereofont, Thanks :) I must have been blind, I was on that page when I was searching for it and missed the links.
#ubports 2018-01-28
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, do it joe.
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> I,all
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> I,all
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Hi
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> @ignorare, Right
<tgBot1> <Michael Liu> Article: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Will Default To The X.Org Stack, Not Wayland … http://flip.it/AiH8E-
<tgBot1> <Michael Liu> Article: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Will Default To The X.Org Stack, Not Wayland … http://flip.it/duybS9
<tgBot1> <Michael Liu> " No Wayland, maybe default to X.org
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> hi
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Got the installer working.using ubuntu touch now on my BQ Aquaris E 5 HD Ubuntu Edition.😊
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello Lars Goran... thats great news!
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> You now have UBports?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Has anyone used the webapp for skype lately?
<tgBot1> <Michael Liu> Lars Goran is good working ?
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> I got wrong language all the time when I try to use it.
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> Yes, I use ubports on my phone
<tgBot1> <Michael Liu> ??
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Lars Goran, Does it work correctly if you use the webbrowser app?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> perhaps the webapp is linking to a different url.
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> no,thats the one from the store
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> I know... where I'm going here... is that if it works ok using the standard web browser...then you can create you own webapp with the correct url and user agent string.
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> how?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> In the open store
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> is an app called Webapp creator
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Its great at creating webapps for your most favorite sites.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> If all goes well, please publish it to the OpenStore. 👏
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> ok
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> are there any attempt to get android apps to work with ubports?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Lars Goran, Yes!  We have made great progress with anbox on Ubuntu Touch 16.04.
<tgBot1> <Lars Goran> oh?how to use it on the phone?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> https://ubports.com/blog/community-updates-3 … Check out the most recent Community Update.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<tgBot1> Santandreuvilla68 was added by: Santandreuvilla68
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello @Santandreuvilla68 and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.  To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <Santandreuvilla68> hello, can you install it on a bq Aquaris e5?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Santandreuvilla68, Yes.  It is listed here: … https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Instructions are for Ubuntu Edition version.
<tgBot1> <Santandreuvilla68> Thank you
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> https://ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/get-ut
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> The installers an be found here.
<tgBot1> <Santandreuvilla68> Thank you very much for the information
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> 👍
<tgBot1> <gab11010> @Jimmie Johnsson, Hi Jimmie I followed your qt/c++ example and it was of great help. I find the documentation you generated very useful. I would suggest to structure it somehow (your blog, github...) and to get in contact with @mimecar. He has been creating a great app programming course. … There should be also a team documenting at ubports official website.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @DanChapman, I've created the pull request...I logged the Issue on ubuntu touch and not in the keyboard component repository..seems to be no way to move it? I can't reference it in the pull request
<tgBot1> <@kim> Good morning!
<tgBot1> <@kim> I'm trying to install on my e4.5. The installer is in a loop for ages it asks me to connect the phone via usb, the phone is in fastboot mode...
<tgBot1> <@kim> can anybody help?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @@kim, Can you come to  the Newcomers Room for this? @WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @Javacookies, Just copy the url of the issue into the pull request description somewhere
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> 👍
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Javacookies, You can just copy full url into your text
<tgBot1> <Flohack> No you cant move issues. We can, but its not always necessary
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> done it, thanks
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @gab11010 thanks, Im glad you liked it. I might write another one, as I stumbled on a couple of more things that was confusing to me. Yes, I agree its a good idea with a documentation site, should have a link on the ubports site to something like whar @mimecar put together. Ill try and get in contact with @mimecar , would be great if the documentation is centralized somewhere. Again, thanks for the positive feedback!
<tgBot1> <mimecar> Jimmie I use Gitbook for the doc
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> @mimecar i really liked the structure of your documentation, best i have seen out there. Yeah, thats probably a good site to use - most important though is that the docs are on same site. Maybe you could house my examples too? And perhaps someone who runs ubports site could have a link to that site?
<tgBot1> <mimecar> Each page of the documentation is a separate file. A new block can be easily added.
<tgBot1> <mimecar> Now I have a collaboration of @fulvius999 , if you want I can add your part as another "independent"block.
<tgBot1> <mimecar> The code that generates the book is in GitHub:  https://github.com/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course-gitbook
<tgBot1> <mimecar> Another advantage of GitBook is that you can have the same document in several languages.
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> That would be great. Im going to try to put one or two more examples together as well. Dont know who to get in contact with to get your site on a link from the ubports site but I think it should be there so others can easily find the info right of the bat. Cool, i eil
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> I will have a look at it :)
<tgBot1> Me was added by: Me
<tgBot1> <Me> Hey, currenlty try to instlall ubuntu touch on my fairphone, but the installer dose not detect my device. Is there any common mistake I maby mad?
<tgBot1> <Walid> why there is no info about current xenial version that work in supported devices, like RIL : work, in progress, wifi : fixed, and so on
<tgBot1> <unknown> @Me, You will find help at @WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <Me> @unknown, thx
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lars Goran, Not ready yet. It is still being built
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Walid, I think there is just too much stuff at the moment. When the issues narrow down and some aspects become stable, documentation will be much easier. Saying 'almost everything is broken' isn't useful information
<tgBot1> Радик Хисамутдинов was added by: Радик Хисамутдинов
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Welcome Радик! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Ru
<tgBot1> <Радик Хисамутдинов> Thank
<tgBot1> <Santandreuvilla68> @Crash_Burn, The installer doesn't work and I've done it just like the instructions says but in the last step the installer doesn't work. My mobile is a Bq E5, the installation is on Windows 10
<tgBot1> <Santandreuvilla68> (Photo, 1280x959) https://irc.ubports.com/pvuOf2PW/file_3928.jpg
<tgBot1> Marco Aldegheri was added by: Marco Aldegheri
<tgBot1> <cominif> Dopo ripetuti tentativi, ha funzionsto l'installer su E4.5; nessun risultato su M10 ne con MDt ne con stringa da terminale, ne con installer
<tgBot1> <Santandreuvilla68> Gracias
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Marco A, Hello Marco. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> Armando A. Giammarco was added by: Armando A. Giammarco
<tgBot1> Dees_troy was added by: Dees_troy
<tgBot1> <Turning21> anyone here who can share gc trial? …  or a android build server?
<tgBot1> <Marco A> @Stereofont, Thank you!
<tgBot1> <Dees_troy> @Stereofont, Haven't greeted me *yet huh? 😂
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Armando A. Giammarco, Hello Armando and Hyper. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Turning21, I am going to sound stupid asking this but what is a gc?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Glamour Commando?
<tgBot1> <Turning21> @Stereofont, Google Cloud
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Understood. Freebie intro.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> For Android building there probably won't be a mad rush on here. Our mission is rather different 😂
<tgBot1> <matv1> does anyone know if clickable works on a vm?
<tgBot1> <Santandreuvilla68> @cominif, Ciao, ti ricordi come hai fatto l'ultima fase per avviare l'installazione?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @matv1, if it runs python and docker, it will work … Brian said that 😄
<tgBot1> <cominif> Lo scrivevo tempo fa: unixa differenza dalle precedenti è che qyabdo procedura ha funzionato, il device mi ha chiesto di autorizzare il debug usb
<tgBot1> <matv1> @Javacookies right. Lets try that then. Cheers
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Santandreuvilla68, I am just wondering whether lots of modifications made to the 14.04 desktop and the Canonical UT on the tablet over time are creating complications.  Since this install is very problematic, I would favour a clean 16.04 on a desktop and a clean Canonical on the tablet by using  [warning! danger!] SPflashtool
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, I am not able to guide in Italian
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'm thinking of getting a cheap, second hand HDD to experiment with the desktop version of Unity 8/Ubuntu Touch. Is there a guide available for installing it?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Also, I have an HDD with standard desktop Ubuntu 17.10/Unity 7 which is capable of moving between a small desktop with Intel architecture and a bigger one with an AMD processor just fine AFAICT. Is this possible with desktop Ubuntu Touch, too.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Hi! I have the ub ports 14.04 image installed on my bq E5 phone. i want to install the last 16.04 image. How is the best and easyst way to do that?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, It is quite broken and you may have difficulty going back. Probably best that someone with an E5 comments
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Thanks
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> just to know: may i use the ubports installer to install ubports directly in a phone with android? or i need first install the canonical ubuntu image?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> With Android should be fine. Just remember to open developer options, allow OEM unlock, enable USB debugging, use MTP as default mode
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> ok 😊
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Not quite sure what you're asking
<tgBot1> <NotKit> are there any problems preventing UBPorts from building arm64 rootfs, or it's simply not set up?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jyoti, If it's bq/meizu device, you need to use spflash tool to fix partitioning, first
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, The work was never finished by canonical to do it
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> It's stil WIP for ubports as well https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/390
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> to install with ubports installer, I think the UBports installer enables automatically the fast mode, right? I do not need to enable it by pressing vol+power?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> which means some packages are already built, but there is no complete rootfs?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dohbee, SPflashtool is very useful but it can brick your device. Handle as carefully as you would a rattlesnake!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee If I install desktop Ubuntu Touch on an AMD64 machine, can I move it over to an Intel 64 bit processor (Celeron 2807 if it matters) or vice-versa, interchangably, as I can with more conventional desktop Ubuntu?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, Installer needs a manual press at the first stage
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I think perhaps I was slightly confused, it seems more like what I'm referring to isn't so much a port of Ubuntu Touch to desktops, but just an overlay of Unity 8 atop a 16.04 desktop installation?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, It is still just Ubuntu, yes
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I see. Still, I may do this.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Is not the exact same stack as on the phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> You can run it in a kvm too
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Right, not everything is ready for it. Was happening as part of the snaps conversation, and moving to u8 by default
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I've never messed around with VMs in my four year direct experience with Linux, but maybe one day.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Install virt-manager. It's easy to set up a 16.04 vm, and install u8 in it
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @dohbee, no, I mean not Canonical, but current effors by @mariogrip
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The thing is, I don't know the first thing about VMs, or why one would use them, or why one would need them to supplement their existing installations. I will look into it at some point, though.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, I don't think there's any explicit effort to get arm64 rootfs yet. Need to get xenial working on armhf first
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Besides, most all supported devices currently are only 32-bit
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, To test things in isolation, without breaking your  base system, as one example. And to not need dual boot on metal. Allows more security for if you need to run windows for example
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Metal?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> HI. i am installing by ubports installer but the installer do not ask me to start the bootloader mode, just started automatically the fastboot mode without asking anything. shoud i do something?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/UfZd00uR/file_3930.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ok. Yes. Part of the install is in fastboot to flash the recovery
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Real hardware
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> I have setup in this mode for several minutes and nothing happens. Is there something I should do or just wait for?
<tgBot1> <cominif> Il mio M10 non si muove da li
<tgBot1> <cominif> Modalità fastboot senza problemi. Poi si pianta li
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Not sure. Device already had ubuntu?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> yes. had ubports 15.04
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @cominif, Please go to @ubports_it for italiano
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> i am trying to install 16.04
<tgBot1> <cominif> Sono già nel canale italiano
<tgBot1> <cominif> anche nel canale italiano
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Jyoti, Why not just do `system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel` ?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> Rodney Dawes, ho to do that?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> how to do that?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> In terminal app on phone, or via ssh
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> ah, i did not know this possibility
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> i will switch off and try this way...
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Jose are you able to explain this in Italian?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> just to copy and past this command in termnal?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> thank you. i will try now
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @cominif, @TronFortyTwo
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ah ok.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Jyoti I strongly recommend to run that command from a desktop with access to the phablet shell, rather than trying to hack it to run natively on the phablet. I had a lot of grief recovering it from a soft brick.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> If you haven't already run the command.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> i have run the command on phone but nothing happened...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It just returned to shell?
<tgBot1> Progromizd was added by: Progromizd
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> @dohbee, I sent you a message with a picture of the process
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Oh you have the keyring issue
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Try running it with sudo
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> i do not know what is this issue 😊
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> ok. mus i try from the desktop this time?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I think it can't run unless you hack it, e.g. use iperspace, due to AppArmour restrictions. But yes try from the desktop, that is easiest.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Well, it's easier to read the log messages via ssh
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, There is no apparmor issue.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> ok. thanks for your help. i conected to the computer with lubuntu. how can i acess the comand to phablet?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I may have been guessing. But I know it wouldn't run for me without iperspace (or perhaps On The Road would work) and it bricked my phone, for whatever reason, until I learned how to empty the cache in recovery. Hence m6 recommendation.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *my
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Try adb shell.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> i do not know how to try adb shell... i open the terminal on lubuntu and write something to acess this adb shell?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Yes type adb shell. If it doesn't work, you may have to install packages on lubuntu.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> retourned "no devices/emulators found"
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Your USB cable is connected to the phone and PC?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Is your phone in dev mode, unlocked, and connected on USB?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> maybe the problemm is with the cable. i will try with another cable
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And try another USB port if changing the cable doesn't help.
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> yes!! now the feedback was "phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ "
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Boom!
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> now, just write "system-image-cli -vvvv —switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel"? with or without sudo?
<tgBot1> Anime_lubitel was added by: Anime_lubitel
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @Anime_lubitel, welcome!
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> With sudo I think. @dohbee I forget if there's a specific flag to ensure that a wipe doesn't happen?
<tgBot1> <Anime_lubitel> HELLO
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> @dohbee, usage: system-image-cli [-h] [--version] [-C DIRECTORY] [-b BUILD] …                         [-c CHANNEL] [-d DEVICE] [-f FILTER] [-m MAXIMAGE] …                         [-g] [-i] [-n] [-v] [--progress PROGRESS] …                         [-p PERCENTAGE] [--list-channels] [--factory-reset] …                         [--production-reset] [--switch CHANNEL] …                         [--show-settings] [--set KEY=VAL] [--get KEY] …
<tgBot1>      [--del KEY] [--override-gsm] … system-image-cli: error: unrecognized arguments: —switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel
<tgBot1> <Anime_lubitel> who knows when there will be a version for Wileyfox Swift 2?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> @TartanSpartan, system-image-cli: error: unrecognized arguments: —switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It is two dashes, not single long dash
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> ok
<tgBot1> <Anime_lubitel> who knows when there will be a version for Wileyfox Swift 2?❔❔❔❔❔❓❓❓❓
<tgBot1> <dohbee> When you port it
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> now i think the installations is going on...
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> For what it's worth, a first glance at that phone's specsheet doesn't suggest incompatibility with UT's requirements. Am I right?
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> long live UBports Supergroup community! 😊
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Amen to that!
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> (Video, 18s)https://irc.ubports.com/SVbqTL7J/file_3931
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Anime_lubitel, It was discussed a lot by Turkish members but I did not hear about a port starting. There is no team of developers waiting for device suggestions. If someone wants a port, they must do it themselves
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> how can i install android apps on turbo/16.04/anbox? adb install Fdroid.apk says: adb: error: failed to copy 'FDroid.apk' to '/data/local/tmp/FDroid.apk': remote Permission denied
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> thank you, Rodney, thank you Seumas! I only could do the installation with your help
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Happy to assist :)
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> and is there a workaround to get the openstore working on 16.04?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Der_Sven, Don't the anbox instructions tell you how to use it?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Der_Sven, It should work. What does the log say?
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> is there another instruction site than https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html ?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> True enough, I haven't been able to view apps on the Openstore on Xenial.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> No, but I would expect it to specify how to get a store installed
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> @TartanSpartan, i can see the menu with numbers how many apps there should be in the subsection, but if i select one, its empty
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> @dohbee, what logfile? syslog? or is there a special log file
<tgBot1> <dohbee> The log file for the app. In ~/.cache/upstart/
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> This is all that I can see in the app, besides app updates which works I think:
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello @Progromizd and @Santandreuvilla68   If you have any installationquestions and want to chat, please head over to @WelcomePlus room.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/EcGzDIIR/file_3933.jpg
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> @dohbee, seems there's no logfile for the openstore app in .cache/upstart
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/mnL6xNdq/file_3935.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Der_Sven, There must be.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And if you tap on one of those categories, "No results found. Try with a different search."
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> @dohbee, oh yes, logname beginns with application-click...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> after opening the appstore, if you tap on the apps that seems to be empty, you can see the app and instal
<tgBot1> <Jyoti> but you cant search for a specific app
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> @dohbee, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26477271/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> That doesn't look good. Open a bug on the open store GitHub, if there isn't one yet
<tgBot1> <delijati> where is currently the docs hosted aka https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtTest.TestCase
<tgBot1> <delijati> i mean Ubuntu.Test.UbuntuTestCase
<tgBot1> <delijati> found it https://api-docs.ubports.com/sdk/apps/qml/Ubuntu.Test/UbuntuTestCase.html
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Stereofont, Sorry I was offline and I haven't followed the conversation. How can I help?
<tgBot1> Markus Kling was added by: Markus Kling
<tgBot1> <Markus Kling> Hi folks, can someone help with flashing a BQ M10 FHD tablet? The installer seems to be stuck somehow...
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @TronFortyTwo, Italian is needed 😎
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Markus Kling, Hello Markus. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Markus, follow the link to the welcome and install room
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Markus @WelcomePlus is the shortcut.
<tgBot1> <Markus Kling> Thank you
<tgBot1> Orionwifi was added by: Orionwifi
<tgBot1> <Orionwifi> Hello
<tgBot1> <Orionwifi> I want to install Ubuntu touch on my Gionee f103 pro
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Orionwifi, Hello Niraj. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Orionwifi> Chat
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Orionwifi, Seems powerful but some sort of generic CPU? Built only for the Indian market it seems. Looks like a struggle
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_India here you may find people who know about the phone
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Outgoing calls are not working on my OnePlus One, is that normal?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, Is it dual SIM?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> I don't think it is
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, Was just looking for a simple solution 😁
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Ah, ok
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> I found this: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one/issues/30, but it was closed 8 months ago
<tgBot1> <dohbee> don't work at all, or no audio, or what?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure they are generally expected to work, as i'm pretty sure Marius has an OPO
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you're on 16.04, maybe there are some old things that crept back in, as things are not quite all together there yet
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> When I call someone, it the call length stays at 00:00 for a couple of seconds and then it hangs up
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> I'm on 15.04 stable
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Incoming calls work fine
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Texts also work fine
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Incoming and outgoing
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Maybe it is not linking to Contacts data?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Scratch that, outgoing texts don't work
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> They did work earlier today
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Maybe a provider issue
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Worth checking the network
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Maybe I went over my limit or something
<tgBot1> <Mattia990> @Stereofont, How?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, This
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @cominif, In response to this. I think the weight of history on the 14.04 desktop and on the tablet is interfering with the install. Clean is best
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @Georgecloon, I inserted my sim card in an old Android phone, called two people, inserted it in my OPO and it worked again. I couldn't figure out what the problem was, but it works again.
<tgBot1> <Walid> @Georgecloon, witch version did you use ? xenial 16.04 ?
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/amnesia-collection
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @Walid, 15.04
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Montefrio, Please don't spam in here with off topic things.
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> ok
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, When in doubt, give it a good kick 😋
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @Stereofont, Haha, exactly
<tgBot1> <dohbee> maybe some service on the phone got interrupted, and re-inserting the sim caused it to get started again?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @dohbee, I reinserted the sim card a couple of times without inserting it in another phone a couple of times as well
<tgBot1> <dohbee> weird
<tgBot1> <Walid> @Georgecloon, if you have not any importing data, try wipe your phone and reinstall UT
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @Walid, No need to, it works again
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @dohbee, Yeah, pretty weird
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> It seems there is a bug into 16.04 on the PRO 5 can not detect simcard....
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It says that
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> But it does
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It's an issue with the network settings
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok i hope it would be solved soon ;)
<tgBot1> <andreasimonetti> there is a bug i want to ask about.. i haven't found a bug report..maybe is the case i make one..often on my nexus5 type of connection menu for mobile-data (2G,3G,4G) disappear and leave me without the possibility to chose a different one until reboot. Anyone else with the same bug? i often use the phone in rndis mode and i am on vivid devel..
<tgBot1> <Xray2000> @UniversalSuperBox, It say that but i dont see any network sign above, so it would be possible tho make calls and recieve if i understand it corectly?
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Georgecloon are you the real George Clooney?
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Yes I am
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> Woah
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Would you like some Nespresso? I've got lots from the commercials
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, this is a shot in the dark, but might you know if there's more information on the licensing of the Phone docs? https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/ … I'm thinking it's "All Rights Reserved"
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDHGTGMPE8Y&feature=youtu.be
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Afaik, they are all bsd. But don't quote me in court
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I can't find the license...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Well, there's the theme, and then there's the docs, generated from doxygen or something
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm really just interested in the text.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Dunno how long they're going to stay up, so I'm looking to move them
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> An update with the latest Ubuntu Touch Audiocast link has just been dropped in the UBports News Channel.  To learn more about this news be sure to subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> So I managed to get my hands on a DragonBoard 810 (APQ8094)  dev board...
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> would it be useful for UT devs in any way?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Afaik, the text is all in the libs
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @seshpenguin, Not especially. Unity 8 already works ok on it, since you can just run a standard Ubuntu
#ubports 2020-01-20
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> so the pine phone ubports is  coming along really well ?
<poVoq> Maybe? I guess we will see when the first braveheart user reports come in
<sebsebseb> poVoq: yep I am  getting one
<sebsebseb> it's on its way
<sebsebseb> going to need some sd cards it seems though !
<sebsebseb> poVoq: which reminds me, what are good sd cards to get for both, the pine phone and pinebook pro ?
<poVoq> Sorry, wrong person to ask.
<poVoq> No idea.
<sebsebseb> poVoq: ok
<sebsebseb> so anyway
<sebsebseb> you got some devices too
<poVoq> The faster the better I guess
<sebsebseb> :)
<poVoq> Otherwise booting will be painful.
<poVoq> Yeah nexus5
<sebsebseb> yeah going to try out a few oses with both pine book pro and pine phone and to do that it seems sd cards  are way to go
<poVoq> And maybe I'll use my oneplus3 with ubports in the future
<sebsebseb> ubports is good should update my mx 4 again really :D
<sebsebseb> and have a go at putting on a tablet again, last time had issues with installer
<poVoq> I guess look for SD card recommendations for the RasberryPI since it will be similar to boot linux of SD cards
<sebsebseb> oh
#ubports 2020-01-21
<roo^y> are we still bridged to telegram? i'd understand if everyone's having an annual break ..otherwise I'd think the low activity here is due to "severing ties" with the other "room"
#ubports 2020-01-22
<Fuseteam> the bridge is down i believe
<dcz> JanC: are you guys getting emails from @puri.sm? we've not gotten any replies from you since December
<JanC> ?
<dcz> I hope I pinged the right Jan :P
<JanC> you probably want someone else  :)
<dcz> if you could tell jan@ or ricardo@ to get in touch with us at Purism, I would appreaciate that
<dcz> trying the other way around doesn't seem to work...
<JanC> I'm just in here because I'm a user, so you probably want to contact someone else...
<dcz> *sigh* I certainly do, friend
<JanC> also, as someone mentioned before you joined: the bridge to the telegram group seems to be down
<dcz> at least I tried
<dcz> if there's any developer here, please try to stay in touch with us, we can't cooperate if we can't talk
<dcz> if there's anyone here who's in touch with the UBPorts developers, please let them know that Purism is trying to talk to them
<JanC> I copied your request in the telegram group
<dcz> thanks
<dcz> I'll send you my email addres in a private message if you could forward that?
<UnivrslSuprBox> I've notified Jan. Have your messages been bouncing?
<dcz> no, just never got anything back
<UnivrslSuprBox> That's strange. I'll keep up on it.
<UnivrslSuprBox> Thanks for notifying us
<dcz> sure thing
<UnivrslSuprBox> dcz, Could you PM me your address then? Something seems fishy
<UnivrslSuprBox> Or send me a message, dalton@ubports.com
<Fuseteam> Eh?
<dcz> UnivrslSuprBox: email sent
<hallyn> dcz: "any developer" - i guess i might qualify as that, dunno.  my keyboard attempts have failued this far and this is purely free-time .  but if there is a mailing list i'm happy to join.
<dcz> hallyn: when it comes to the issue I had, UnivrslSuprBox helped me out. If you're asking about developing for our (Purism's) Librem5, then our mailing list is here: https://lists.community.puri.sm/listinfo/librem-5-dev
<dcz> coincidentally, I'm the person working on a Wayland on-screen keyboard: https://source.puri.sm/Librem5/squeekboard
<hallyn> dcz: does it support swype? :)
<dcz> there's enough non-technical uncertainty about it that it's not even on the radar :(
<hallyn> i'll look, thnaks
<dcz> in other words, as far I know, us implementing it could result in getting sued
<poVoq> https://github.com/rinigus/osmscout-server/releases/tag/1.16.0
<poVoq> Now with ubuntu touch support :)
#ubports 2020-01-25
<hallyn> hm, i should try and find an email addr for dcz
<Fuseteam> eh?
<ben{}> hello all
<ben{}> I am trying to make a QML hello world for my Nexus 5. I installed Atom and the clickable plugin, but i do not find info on makeing the manifest file to generate the clickable. All docs i found show QtCreator examples :-(
<ben{}> Is ther any link you can provide on making a clickable manifest for UBPorts ?
<ben{}> some boilerplate code would be very useful
<ben{}> i found some code from https://github.com/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course-src but there are qmake macros inside the manifest.json.in and I don't know what to put for replacement
<ben{}> there is one qmake mcaro, "@CLICK_ARCH@" which i don't know value to put in-place
<ben{}> s/mcaro/macro
<ben{}> maybe ARMHF ?
<ben{}> seems to be armhf
<ben{}> in lowercase
<ben{}> okay i managed to generate a dot.click by command line and pushed into the phone, but on clicking, the installer says 'fail to install'
<ben{}> yes, i could install it. iforgot a line in the manifest.json
<ben{}> but i don't see now the icon in the drawer... :-(
<ben{}> restarted the phone. still don't see any icon of my app
<ben{}> though i see it in myapps from the openstore
<ben{}> but cannot launch it from there
<poVoq> ben{}: install clickable. It has build in templates for apps
<ben{}> i installed clickable and made a manifest
<ben{}> ok i will use templates instead of mine
<poVoq> The app icons sometimes need a restart of unity
<poVoq> But you can launch from uttweaktool. Pull down to refresh the build in app list
<ben{}> did not find any template in y clickable installation (ubuntu)
<ben{}> already done pull app list
<poVoq> It creates them
<poVoq> http://clickable.bhdouglass.com/en/latest/getting-started.html
<ben{}> thx
<poVoq> Sucks that the telegram bridge is down again... otherwise you would have gotten a quicker response for sure.
<ben{}> ok
<ben{}> mmh maybe my clickable deb is out of date
<ben{}> beacuse new fields in manifest are not recognized
<ben{}> app_name for instance
<ben{}> mine requires "name" only
<ben{}> do you think i must upgrade clickable to the latest version ? is it compatible with ubports ?
<ben{}> i may use telegram soon, then..
<ben{}> ok i am regenerating the hello world from clickable create
<ben{}> thank you poVoq for your help
<poVoq> Sorry was listening to something else. Yes, please update to the latest version of clickable. Lots of good changes lately
<ben{}> yeah i could run the app :-)
<ben{}> the clickable version of my ubuntu seems okay then
<poVoq> Cool
<poVoq> Clickable makes things really easy. Big thanks to them.
<ben{}> yes, once we learn the correct commands :-)
#ubports 2020-01-26
<ben{}> i logged in telegram, got some info, thanks !
<Fuseteam> now i wonder if we should bridge this to the ubports matrix room
<roo^y> there is no spoon
